# Manchester Care Girls Part 3



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies


Happy chatting 

Good luck 

Natasha x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one, this is my first IVF cycle as well so I know what you mean about not knowing what to expect! I definitely hadn't prepared myself for it... I hadn't even booked anytime off work. Next time I'll know to book the week after EC and ET off work 

To be honest I think it is different for everyone, to give you a bit more insight into what to expect.

Before EC you get taken up to a private room on the ward and you have to put on a gown ( you'll need to take a dressing gown and slippers) you'll be asked whether you want sedation or GA, the anaesthetist will talk you through whats going to happen and the consultant will come and see you and have a chat, you will be given a strong pain killer and they will walk you down to theatre.

You'll  be zonked out for EC, but DH will be allowed with you if you are having sedation, your eggs will be collected and taken to the embryologist in the next room. When they are finsihed you'll be wheeled into the recovery room until you come around and then taken up to the ward.

After EC  your DH will do his sample ,the anaesthetist comes and checks on you, then the con who tells you how it has gone and then the embryologist comes to tell you about your eggs and when they plan to do the IVF. You have lunch and then  go home.

The embryologist will call the next morning to tell you how many eggs have fertilised and if you are having a day 2 transfer to tell you time for your ET, if you are having a day 3 transfer they will call again the following day to tell you how they have progressed. They like the embryos to be 2-4 cells on day 2 and 6-8 cells on day 3.

Again for ET you'll need to take slippers and a dressing gown you'll get taken back to theatre and the embryologist will come in and give you a prgress report on your embies and tell you which they have decided are best for ET and if any are suitable for freezing.

She will then put the embies being transferred under the microscope so you can see them on the screen ( which is amazing) and then they will do the ET which is pain free. You'll be back up in the ward within 1/2 an hour and free to go.

Don't worry about it, it's worth it!

Hope everyone is OK.

Kerry did you manage to speak to the PCT?

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Sam - I would have just turned up without anything if you hadn't have said   Thanks for that , god they feed you too, I feel such a bumpkin now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Thanks Sam for such fab info - is it EC that you get offered GA for not ET?  I'm assuming you just put ET by mistake?  Appreciate you taking the time to put all that down.  Do they let you know when your dh's DOLE (day of last ejaculation) should be as you get nearer to EC?

Is everyone ok?  Feeling a bit miserable today, really tired and moody, hopefully it means AF is on her way.

xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Girls hope you don't mind me popping in ?  Just thought my little updates would keep you all occupied at this stressful time for you all xx

Well I decided to give dh a chance to work this out and we have had a good talk and he seems very remorseful and wanting to put things right.  He was quite upset that I spent the ivf money (mine) but tough poo !  I have rang CARE and advised them of the situation and they said just to ring when we are ready to start.

So I may be back soon, but I don't want to rush into it and just concentrate on my marriage for a bit xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Charna

I sincerely hope that you can both work through it - good luck


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam...thanks for the info hun, very informative and it helps knowing what to expect, might take some of the anxiety away! Not phoned PCT yet will try and do it today hun.

Iccle...great news on the follies hun, really pleased for you.

Flower....^Cuddles^ chick, chin up. I had an emotional weekend too, I cried for most of it. Everything getting to me as I'm sure it is you too.

Em...hope your ok hun. When's you review meeting?

Hickson... 

Charna...glad your going to try and work it out hun. Keep us posted.

Minxy...thanks for the link hun  

Open evening was ok, didn't tell us much we didn't know. Think we were the only ones who already have an appt, everyone else was there information gathering. Mr L did the presentation and seems very nice, as do the other staff. 3 weeks to go....

xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey ladies

Well, EC for me on Weds  

I'm still waiting to hear about what time they want me to take my trigger shot.

I'm so scared now but I don't think I could take another day of stimming - I feel like I'm going to burst  

I must have put a good few inches on - I have to lean back when I sit down and everything  

Got about 25 follies today some measured 2.6 cm


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

Ooooh Iccle one   I thought the trigger shot is 36 hours before EC so that would be tonight for a Weds morning EC?  Don't be scared you'll be just fine. Are you having sedation?

Kerry, not long now, your appt will be here before you know it 

Charna, glad you are giving things another go, I really hope things work out.  Do stick around on here though won't you


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I second that from Flowerpot Charna  

I should be having trigger shot tonight just waiting to see what time

I am going to go for sedation as they will always be able to knock me out on top of that if it becomes necessary. shouldn't be though - last time I was sedated was for some dental work and I don't remember anything apart from using various expletives to discribe how smashed I was    
hope I am a little more restrained this time


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Flowerpot, well spotted I did mean EC and not ET, I will change it. No they didn't say anything about DH's DOLE they told us 3-5 days for IUI so we just followed the same rules for IVF.

Iccle one you'll be fine with sedation- he gave me so much pain killer I was totally zonked out! How exciting good luck for wednesday, you obviously have some great follies, fingers crossed for lots of eggs. I'm going to ask to do an egg share next time. 

Charna, glad to hear you have decided to give things a go with DH- I didn't realise you had spent IVF money, hopefully you bought something nice 

Hi kerry, Hickson and Em.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Grrr just lost a long post 

Sam - hey Mrs what do you mean you'll do an egg share next time - there will NOT be a next time   

Iccle - did you have your trigger? 

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Flowerpot, lets hope there won't be a next time but not counting my chickens (or babies) just yet!!   

Any more news Iccle one, done your trigger shot yet?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I did my trigger shot last night (11pm) and am due at Care in the morning  - it's quite wierd because with all the hassle I had d'regging it felt like it was taking forever, but now all of a sudden EC day is here 

omg, omg, omg, omg!!

Oh btw, I am *for sure* going to be doing egg share again. . . . . . . . I want two or three kids


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

for tomorrow Iccle one wooo-hooo!

Anyone heard from Em, hope she is ok 

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Not heard from her either (got a pm from her one time) and was just wondering about messaging her before I picked up this thread actually, I might pm her actually .........


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

How exciting for you Iccle one, everything crossed for you. I'll be thinking of you.

Actually I agree with you about the egg share, I'd like 2 or 3. I'll be happy to settle for 1 though   

Minxy, just noticed your profile update, so sorry to hear of your BFN this time round. My best wishes to you and your DH.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, i saw the news from Natasha on the endo board 

hope Em is ok, she probably just needs some time - THINKING OF YOU EM xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi girls 

Good Luck for tomorrow iccle one, i'll be thinking about you

thanks for thinking about me

sorry i've been AWOL for a while, i've been having a rough time after our BFN, (only this time last week but seems longer than that) i think i'm holding it all together and getting on with things but when we are on our own and at home my mind runs riot and i've not been able to snap out of it, Micks been a bit like that as well, he gets really upset cos i'm upset. 
trying my best to snap out of it but it's hard, everyone thinks we are doing so well but really it's all a big act. 

been back at the gym to get back into peak fitness for starting again, our review appointment is June 27th (ages off but it was the first they had) i'm hoping to start again July. 

Have read back a bit but my mind is mush so sorry for the lack of personals and the me post 

just to say Hi to you all and hope you are ok

i'll try and get back on more often 

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh em, keep your chin up and best thing I'd suggest is don't bottle anything up.  Get it all out, scream and cry as much as you need to. You need to get it all out ready for your next go.  July will soon be here hun.   The review appointment seems such a long way from getting a bfn for you 



xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good to hear from you Em 

Totally understand how you feel, of course it's devastating for both of you, you are both grieving so entitled to take time to recover. 

We are all thinking about you, take care of yourselves.

Iccle one lots of    for today,let us know how you get on and how many little eggs you get 

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Really nice to hear from you Em - I second that from Flowerpot and Sam. Keeping it all inside will only make it fester and, like you said, it has only been a week.

Thanks for the well wishes - so nice of you when you have so much to deal with yourself.



Thanks to everyone else for wishing me luck too - really scared now and employing breathing techniques I learned in my yoga days to stop the hyperventilating


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Deep breaths Iccle ....you can do it  
xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em...lovely to "see" you hun. Big   for you both. Your being very brave. 27th June will be here before you know it.

Iccle....  sweetie. I'm sure the breathing techniques will help.

God its miserable today  

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one,  know it will be all over for you now (hope it went really well), but just spotted your earlier e-mail and laughed....

I was absolutely petrified before my EC and also practised some breathing excercises!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

god, I'm gonna be the same!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

btw how you feeling Sam?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Having good and bad days 

No signs either way and dreading test day next week, if I get there...

I want to remain positive but don't want to be devastated if I get a BFN so trying to mentally prepare myself.

I have carried the picture of my embies everywhere with me


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Em- good to see you again.27th of June will be here soon.

Iccleone - good luck..keep deep breathing..

Sam- good luck for next week   ..
That was a really good info on the procedure..It all get me bogged down sometimes, and I hope that I wont forget to do something!

 to flowerpot and kerry..

Well they wont send my protcol out until I have another FSH test,in case it needs changing.  Hopefully it will have gone down from 11.7..so I'll be starting in July.. I'm cd25 today so i'll probably start over the weekend...

can I just ask...if I start in the afternoon after 3pm..is the next day classed as cd1?

What a rotton day it is today..

Bye for now Hickson x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Hickson

I was told both by CARE and the local gynae cd1 is the day you wake up bleeding. But if you start full flow before 12pm then you count this as CD1- but don't count it if it just just light or spotting.

Good luck with your FSH levels, have you been taking DHEA?

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Thank you all so much for your well wishes.

The egg collection was nowhere near as bad as I was thinking as it could be, quite painful afterwards but that was because I couldn't have the painkiller that they offer because it makes me sick, but when I got home I took a couple of Ibuprofen and slept for a few hours, now there's no pain at all. The nerves were worse than the actual procedure - I'd do it again tomorrow if I had to. 

Apparently I was quite chatty through the procedure - even saying to Mr Atkinson "So, how many of these have you done?" 
he replied "what today or in general?"
"No in general"
"About 6000 i suppose, I've been doing this for about 16 yrs, I'm a bit of an old man I'm afraid."
To which I replied "Oh don't worry about, I'm a bit old too!" 

I remember asking how many he had done but nothing else 

Told dh I love him a few times, said I was glad he was there, and that I wanted pizza for tea 

Lots of other crazy stuff too but too much to list.

Well to the important stuff

   *14 eggs*   

apparently as they were counting them off and got to 8 and Mr A said there you go you have the minimum for eggshare I put my hands in the air and said "woo hoo" 

Again no idea I had done that !!!

God, how hammered was I? 

I find out in the morning how many have fertilised  - I will be straght on here to let you all know.

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your support, it has been really appreciated

Right I'm going before I start crying


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Fantastic news Iccle one, glad everything went so well for you.

They are all great at CARE aren't they.

Lets hope you've got 7 fertilised eggs this morning  Do they tell you how your donated eggs are doing as well?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

they have already said that they are very reluctant to say anything Sam, I think that if things go well for me they will let me know about my recipient, if things don't go so well they recommend that I don't ask incase it bothers me if things have gone well for them. Personally speaking I don't think it would bother me (at least I'd know my eggs worked and it was the luck of the draw), but I suppose not everyone would feel the same, possibly me even if it came to that, and they have to be really careful about anonimity. Makes sense really.

Waiting for the embryologist to call me at the mo thought they would have called by now ......... hope everthing is ok, I was saying to dh last night because he acting like it was all a foregone conclusion now that it could still fall down at any point - just hoping that it isn't this point


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

had to laugh Iccle - how funny!!!  hope I'm as humourous and don't say anything awful ha ha!!  Great news on the eggs  keep us posted.

Well girls, AF arrived this morning, so it stims for me from tomorrow!  Just going to ring CARE now.

I was told you should have full flow before 3-4pm for that day to be classed as CD1

Back in a bit xxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle just seen your update....STAY POSITIVE  PMA PMA PMA !!!  xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm trying Flowerpot  , it's just that other people I know of have heard from them early in the morning, so the longer it takes the more it makes me wonder.

As for the cr*p that came out of my mouth yesterday - I'm just glad I didn't swear!! 

Your right about AF btw - if the flow remains light (just smudging) then you have to class the first full day of bleeding as day 1, hope that is today for you.  OOOh how exciting


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one try not to worry, I felt sick each morning until I heard from the embryologist, they probably just have loads of people to call. They phoned me both days between 9.15 and 10am so plenty of time yet 

I was really worried I was going to strart gabbling during EC and told DH to shut be up if I did!   They had to give me so much pain killer though I was virtually unconscious so they didn't get a peep out of me until I woke up!

How exciting Flowerpot, good luck...

Can't believe how close all our treatments are!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle don't fret honey   I gather they are rather slow in ringing people back. I phoned the reception this morning and was told the secretary would ring me back with my appointment day and time for scan but still waiting.  It must be madness first thing there I guess.  Did you all experience delays in them ringing you back? x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they just phoned me, 8am on Tuesday for first scan


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good news on the scan Flowerpot  

I didn't really have any problems with them calling me back - the only time really was when I was waiting for a recip. Saying that though I tried to avoid calling them in the mornings because that is when they run the clinics and yes it is their busiest time.

Still haven't heard and I'm figuring that they'll be in surgery now so not expecting anything until after lunch


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one that is soooo frustrating for you.... try and assume that no news is good news. When are you have ET are you having a 2 day or 3 day transfer?

If you are really desperate ( I know I would be) just call them Leanne on reception is usually pretty good at putting you through to someone or finding out info.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle hope you get some good news soon xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I've heard from them -

[fly]   ALL 7 FERTILISED   [/fly]

I am having ET tomoro morning not sure if that is day two or three but the embryologist said that they will expect to have embies ( OMG EMBIES!!) of two or more cells so I think that is day 2??

I might get some to freeze at this rate 

I hope my recipient has done as well - I expect that would be down to the compatability of her sperm


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm so pleased for you 

They like them to be between 2-4 cells for a day 2 transfer which is what you are having. What time are you having it at

Hopefully you will have some to freeze...  

Good luck for tomorrow, you can then join me for the last days of my 2ww 

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fantastic news 

Good luck for tomorrow woo-hooo and fingers crossed for your recipient too 

  

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle....fantastic news sweeti, I'm so happy for you. You made me   with your wafling on during EC, I bet I'll be the same, although I hope not as I might say something I shouldn't!   Good luck for tomorrow hun, you'll be fine.

Flower...great news AF has arrived hun, all systems go now!

Sam...What day do you test hun? Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Official test day is Tuesday day 15 after ET, but I've noticed some girls from other clinics test 14 days after EC so I may do a test on Sunday because Tuesday is a work day and I don't think I can face getting a BFN before work.

AF may appear before test day anyway, who knows.

The only thing different than a normal 2ww is I have had lower back ache for the last few days and my boobs aren't sore ( they are alway agony before AF) but they painful from stims and very painful after trigger jab so that may be why they are not painful now. 
So basically not convinced either way, DH says I have been V moody today which is typical of PMT


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like good signs Sam  

I am having Embryo Transfer (OMG I have embies!!!!) at around 9:30 tomoro morning and I'm not too nervous at all  

I am quite sore today tho (ovaries) but I think that has a lot to do with me doing the washing up, putting some washing on, making watercress soup (from scratch) and emptying the cat litter tray, oh I also put the rubbish out, but he doesn't know that.

Yes I know, dh has already had words - but that truely was me "not doing much", no excuse really but I fully intend to spend the weekend in bed  

Will let you all know how I have got on as soon as I get chance to use the laptop


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

hello Girls

Hope you don't mind an Ex Manchester Care girl gate crashing.

Just wanted to pop on to say:

Flower - tons of luck for starting jabbing tomorrow - you'll be fine chick   

Iccle One - good luck for ET tomorrow    

Sam - good luck for testing in a few days time.   

Will be thinking of you all and keeping everything crossed          

Jane xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone

Iccle One ~ Good Luck for tomorrow  

Flowerpot ~ Good Luck for jabbing tomorrow, here if you need to ask anything  

Sam ~ You holding out or is the 2WW doing your head in   

Charna ~ Thinking about you hon, hope you are taking it easy and spending lots of quality time with your DH

Kerry ~ are you ok

Hickson ~ hope you are ok

Janie ~ hiya, i remember chatting to you ages ago, is everything going well

still feeling up and down, had a little cry at Holby City tonight with the baby but i think i would have cried at that regardless!

back soon
love Em X


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Em, so sorry about your recent BFN       I'm so sorry I didn't realise as I haven't been keeping up with the thread xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya chicks 

Iccle -  OMG you'll be having ET now!!! Best of luck and NO HOUSEWORK!! 

Sam - if you test over the weekend wishing you lots and lots of      

Kerry - your appt will soon be here, just think once we have the bank holiday its almost here 

Jane - thanks for the good luck wishes hun 

Em - hope your ok  thanks for being there if I need anything

Charna - hows you? 

Hickson - how are you?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Em, good to hear you sounding a  bit better, its such an awful time. The 2ww is really starting to do my head in - I am convinced AF is on its way but I want to be positive. I will probably test on Sunday which will be d13 after ET.

Iccle One I'm very excited for you, I am like you I struggle to do nothing but my acupuncturist gave me such a telling off for just walking to her shop, that I spent the rest of the week lying on the sofa 

Janie- your little boy looks amazing, I bet you can't way to meet him 

Flowerpot have you injected yet or are you doing it tonight?


Hi Kerry, Charna and Hickson- hope you are all OK

Sam


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Flower - best of luck tonight I will be thinking of you x

Sam - fingers crossed this is it for you x make sure you rest x

Angels - hope you are alright hun, who knows we might be cycling together soon xx

Iccle one - good luck today x

I am fine and dh and I are fine - he is working very hard and keeps saying he can't beleive he nearly lost me !  I sometimes think about what he has done and I go quiet for a while and I think he knows - I would be jabbing now as I on day 3 xx  so feeling very down at the mo.  

But hey - lifes too short and it will happen for me one day xx  not going to get you lovely lot down and love hearing how you are all getting on x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Charna keep your chin up hun 

Sam - jabbing tonight, we had a chat and decided that evenings would suit us better. so doing it about 8.30pm


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam...have phone PCT they are calling me back with info. I'll let you know what they say. xxx

Iccle...hope ET went well hun


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

Really nice to see you on the board again Em and Charna   

Well my embies are on board   one four cell and one two cell

I haved a picture and everything -  how cool is that !!!!!

I haven't been able to freeze any as the embryologist said that they weren't of a good enough quality, I assume that she thinks that they wouldn't survive the thaw.

And I know I can eggshare again if necessary, so it's ok regardless really


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The pictures are amazing aren't they Iccle One, I carry mine everywhere with me  So pleased its all gone well for you, now keep your feet up for the next few days and keep those little embies safe  

let me know what they say Kerry, I'll be interested to hear- the woman I spoke to just made me very angry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle...WOW thats great news hun. Lots of 

Sam...really? The lady I spoke with today seemed really nice, maybe the other lady was having an off day. They haven't phoned back yet but will chase on Monday if I dont' hear anything.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I hope the   stays but the wind goes! 

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone

Hope you are having a good weekend

Charna ~ Hope we are cycling together then we can support each other through it all  

Flowerpot ~ How's the jabbing going?  

Sam ~ Not long now, how are you holding up  

Iccle One ~ Hope you are having lots of rest and have got sole use of the remote control  

Hi Janie, Kerry, Hickson 

back later

Love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Well waiting for AF to turn up.CD29 and got a stinking headache.. then they will test my FSH again...But in the post I got my protocol!... which they said they would see what my FSH is like..any way here it is..

Nearly died at the cost £1195.20!

cd1..Suprecur (Buserelin) to cd10

cd2 to cd10 menopur 6 powders 450iu

prenyl and cyclogest

has anyone got any advcie on these drugs?

Hi Em...nice to see you again..Looks like we could be having tx at the same time - July?

Iccleone - hope that you are relaxing and not putting the bin out!! 

Sam..How are you doing?..not long now.Sending you positive  
I havent tried DHEA yet..still looking into it..Do you think that it helped you?

Charna - glad to see you back, and that you are working things through with DH.. 

Flowerpot - hows it going..? hows the injections going?..Do you do them at a particular time?..

Hi to Janie  and Kerry


Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Hickson I haven't done much at all today - I filled the washer in two stages one item at a time and helped make tea (put some asparagus in the pan  ) DH has done everything else- he even vac'd top to bottom  

Gotta go show dh how to cook an omlette   he didn't even  eat veggies until he met me


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is OK, Iccle one take it easy I know its hard but i just decided to milk it and watch DH do everything  He still won't even let me lift the hoover let alone do any hoovering!

Had a strange few days, Thursday I was very negative and convinced AF was on it its way- I had a stinking PMT headache slight AF twinge, spots etc. Friday I was a bit more positive but still getting AF twinges and I woke up in the night with AF cramps. I basically told DH not to be optimistic. 

I had light spotting on Saturday so we went out for a curry, I had 1 small glass of red wine and we talked about next steps i.e. doing an egg share next but having a great holiday before next treatment.

Got up yesterday and did a test, just really to confirm it was a BFN so wasn't devastated  before work on Tuesday, incredibly it was a BFP!!!- DH and I were so shocked we didn't really believe it and decided we would test again today before we started getting too  excited.

I did 3 tests this morning and they are all BFPs. I thought the 2ww was bad but I now feel even more scared that it's going to be  chemical or eptopic, I know I should be enjoying the moment but I'm just to cynical after all these years  of trying

Please everyone keep your fingers crossed that this is it for me    losing it now would be even worse than having got a BFN yesterday, I had prepared myself for that- (sorry to be on such a downer- I am over the moon just being very cautious)

Hickson, I didn't D/R so can't comment on the Suprecur, but the Menopur was fine, if anything I felt really relaxed whilst taking it and had no s/e other than bloating but that's just all the follies.

Pregnyl gave me VERY VERY sore boobs that lasted about 8-9 days, and the cyclogest is fine again just a bit of bloating. I definitely think the DHEA helped and probably resulted in needing to change from IUI to IVF ( it certainly didn't do any harm)- just remember to drink LOTS of water whilst on the rugs.

Flowerpot how's the jabbing going   

Glad to hear you sounding so much better Em, sounds like you and Hickson will be buddies for your next cycle which will be good 

Hi everyone else- I'd better go to work now 

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG Sam!!!  Thats fantastic - stay positive - you have a  

  do you have to go to CARE or what next?   What fantastic news   got any tips?

Hickson - I'm not on any of the ones you are going to be on hun so can't help I'm afraid. when do you start?   I'm jabbing at 8.30 pm each evening.

Everyone else ok?  jabs going ok, had a blinding headache but trying to avoid any PK's so drinking even more water (with lots of loo visits  ) to see if that helps.  Burst into tears on friday when just about to do first jab, not through being scared but just all the build up I think!   Just drinking 2-3 litres of water, pint of milk and trying to eat chicken, fish etc for protein.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

My official test day is tomorrow, so will test again in the morning and ring CARE tomorrow, I think they then organise for me to go in for a scan in 2 weeks.

I am over the moon, just scared of being too happy in case it all goes wrong .

Any tips?- just to rest lots and a couple of sessions of acupuncture can't do any harm.

I did also have headaches for the first couple of days on stims but lots of water helped a lot.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay strong hun - its great news. I can understand your apprehension it must be hard to believe when you actually see it there in front of you!  Are you past the date where the HCG trigger is still in your system as am I right in thinking that can give positives?  Lets hope you are the first of many on our thread


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

That was the 1st thing I thought of, but I had my trigger jab at midnight on the Wednesday/Thursday before EC, so well over 14 days ago...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its got to be real then wooo-hoooo     Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sam - OMG - Congrats on your BFP, what wonderful news. I think Pregnyl can stay in your system for about 6 days so CONGRATS.  Am not surprised you are feeling anxious, I was just the same, but try to stay positive and get lots of rest    I tested a day early too and phoned Care on the morning I got the positive and they booked me in for a scan 2 weeks later.  

Flower - well done on the first jab hun, you are well on your way now   

Hickson - I was on Menopur and Cyclogest, I didnt need the Pregnyl in the end.  Both gave me some bloating and a little bit of discomfort and the cyclogest made me a bit windy   and I had a few headaches but other than that it was fine - good luck   

Iccle one - hope you are getting plenty of rest   

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Whooo hooooo Fantastic Samper, huge congrats xxxxxxx

Flower - glad the jabs are going OK xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone..

Sam  .. I'm so pleased for you..Try and stay positive,.. I must admit that if I was lucky enough to get a bfp I would be like you!

Flowerpot.. we start in July..glad that the jabbing is going ok..I'm really getting worked up about it!

Iccleone - Hope that you enjoyed the omlette that Dh made you..and that you are resting.  

I getting worried about these drugs I on..Mr A said that I was on short flare,but this suprecur is for d/reg, and taking at the same time as menopur?..oh god probably sounding thick!

Hi To everyone else

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sam - well done     so pleased for you

Hickson -  I was on along protocol but still it confused me at first when I had to continue buserilin along side the menopur, it's to make sure that you don't make any hormones of your own especially the hormone that promotes ovulation, otherwise you woud lose all the eggs that you are growing. I got a really bad headache for three weeks, and awful mooodswings, oh and thirst, and hotflushes and insomnia   but that was off the buserilin and went within a couple of days of taking the menopur so you should be ok  

Hi Charna- hope things are going ok for you chick

Em- it's really nice to see you regularly on here again, it's felt quiet while you have been gone

Sorry to hear about the headaches Flowerpot - you on a long or a short protocol?

Hi Kerry - hows you ?


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Iccleone.

thanks for your post..

I'm trying to get through to care, and the phones arent working.

Are you under Mr A?

I have to continue buserilin along side the menopur, ..It just doesnt sound normal..mind you what is when it comes to IVF !!

Oh God the side effects sound great - not!  I get a bad headaches mood swings,hotflushes and insomnia when AF is due..so about the same for me!!  

Hickson x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam....WOW      I'm soooo happy for you! Lots of  and    So will you test again tomorrow?

Hickson....I would defo ring and check with them, I cna't be much help I'm sorry as not quite "up" on everything yet!

Iccle...glad your still taking it easy hun. DH will be an expert omlette maker soon  

Flower...hope the headache passes hun. I'm sure the water will help.

Em...glad your posting hun, we'll all be here to support you again next time round. 

Charna... hope thisngs are going well with you and DH hun. Any more thoughts on tx?

Janie...hope you and bump are doing well hun, and your chest is getting better.

No news here, tested this am and got ^BFN. Expected it really. I'm just hoping that I have a long PCOS cycle and the witch shows up about a week after our appt so we can start ASAP! two weeks to go!

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hickson - we were with Mr Lowe (he's the egg share guy) but Mr A did the procedures he's lovely, when I went back for ET he warmed the speculum in a bowl of warm water  , he made me laugh so much when he said "just having a bit of trouble getting your cervix to come down, they are a shy animal!!" I nearly shot the speculum out across the room!!!!! 

Hopefully the side effects will be minimised for you with being on a SP - speaking of side effects, I have incredibly sore boobs, they have grown a bit too, is that the cyclogest does anyone know??

Sorry about your BFN Kerry, hopefully you'll get a good result with your IVF your appt is due about the same time I test


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got the headaches too, putting it down to the gonal-f. also had a few dizzy moments this morning!

I wondered about the phone lines at CARE, they have been engaged since 9am.  I have to ring and pay for my tx before my scan in the morning.  I guess if the worst comes to the worst I can pay tomorrow whilst I'm there before my scan.

Iccle - I'm on short protocol (Cetrotide and gonal-F)

Kerry -   I hope if the witch is coming she behaves and comes to give you a perfect timing to start IVF


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one your sore boobs is your trigger jab (pregnyl) mine were AGONY for about 7 days and then they totally stopped hurting about a week ago which I thought was strange seen as always have sore boobs before AF.

Thanks everyone for your well wishes, I'm feeling a little bit more positive now- I'm going to test again in the morning and ring CARE tomorrow.

Its a real hive of activity around here now with everyone starting or soon  to start treatment, so lots of     to everyone.

Flowerpot you can pay at reception tomorrow, to be honest they won't mind as long as you pay before EC.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

It seems to be that everyone that has "straight" IVF goes on the short protocol doesn't it? I think they only do the long really for people that share (and their recipients), quite strange that oy uare getting headaches too Flower, like I said mine went once I started on the menopur which I was so glad about.

Huh, mad one about the way the boob pain goes - at least I know not to worry when the pain stops  

Right I'm going out to the front garden to cut the grass between the tulips - not strenuous I promise, the front garden is about 6 feet by 3 feet, so I'm going to go have a sit down and have a bit of a go at it with a pair of scissors.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS SAM  ​
 It must be the day for  , 2 of the girls i chat to on the Yorkshire girls thread got their  today ​
 Hope everyone is ok, just a short post tonight, i'm a bit pooped cos i decided to wash and wax my car after work tonight  ​
 Love to everyone Em XXX ​


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning buddies, how is everyone?

Been for my first scan this morning. I've got 4 follies so far. I was pleased actually, to think I've only had 4 stims so far and on my pre-IVF scan just before ovulation last month I only had one follie!  She said its early days and more will come.  I forgot to get the sizes but I'm back there on Thursday morning.  Got to start Cetrotide injections as well tonight !  I didnt think they would start the Cetrotide just yet so it must be going well xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flowerpot I forget to say Good Luck for your scan Sorry I seem to be losing brain power rapidly 

Glad it went so well, it does seem early to start on the cetrotide so you must be doing well, remember I only had 5 dominant follies so you don't need many. Did Maxine do your scan, which nurse did you see- I think I liked Paula the best, she is a bit crazy- but they are all really nice, Sue did most of my monitoring this time.

Sorry for being such a misery yesterday feeling much more positive today seen as it was another BFP on my official test day ( still cautious but trying to enjoy it)- I need to ring CARE after 10.30. 

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Hi hope you don't mind me joining this thread....

I am looking into having IVF at CARE Manchester (currently on the NHS waiting list at Leeds). I have heard they do some treatments at Bolton. This would be really handy for me as I only live a few miles away (near Chorley). Was wondering if anybody had been to the Bolton hospital and for what treatment ?

Speak later
Helen


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Helen

Welcome to the thread   I believe CARE have a satellite clinic at Bolton so you can have all your monitoring etc there and just go to CARE in Manchester for your EC/ET.   Have you been to the open evening or just looking into things at the moment?  We're all at different stages, some of us just starting, some of us waiting to start, some that have completed their first cycle. 

Thanks Sam - the phone lines are back up at CARE now so you should get through.  Hope you feel a bit more confident today   I am so happy for you.  Thats what I thought about the cetrotide, it must be good?  Not sure of the lady who scanned me or the nurse  Actually, Maxine rings a bell.  They are all so lovely aren't they     I was trying to remember how many follies you had - so it was five?  I keep trying to think what everyone says that its quality not quantity!   How many days was it from your AF to EC can you remember?


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Hi Flowerpot.

I have tried to book on one of the open evenings but they are all full up until September and they aren't sure if they are having any more after then. I am on the reserves list for 12th July.

I have my next consultants appointment on the 10th July and was thinking of asking him to refer me to CARE anyway as both me and my DH have finally decided that is what we want to do.

Is it OK to be referred without going on an open evening ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Definitely Helen,  in fact I'd recommend it. Thats what we did, we got referred and our appointment came through for about 2 weeks before our open evening date. We went to the appointment and really liked the place so went ahead but still went to the open evening.  You'd only have to pay for your consultation fee on the first day anyway so its not like you'll have to pay loads of money out and then find you don't like the place (which I don't think you would anyway).   The waiting list for appointments was about 14 weeks because of the refurb, not sure if this has come down yet, so it would be worth getting the referral off.   Kerry is just waiting for her 1st appointment, its in 2 weeks time


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Flowerpot.

Will definitely ask on 10th.

Hope everything goes well for you - sending my best wishes  

Speak Later 
Helen


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Helen, no problem. 
If you wanted to speed things up quicker you could ask your GP to refer you and then you could get the letter in with a few days, just a thought, this is what I did.
xxx


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Flowerpot - had thought of doing that but have just moved to a new GP and wasn't sure if I could just rock up and ask for a referral.
Also still have another month of clomid to take so was going to wait til after this.

I will think about it again though - must admit the hardest part of this is the waiting.

Must go have a scan appointment this afternoon.

Helen


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi ladies

Welcome Helen  

Sam - another     must be true  

Flowerpot well done on the four follies! whats the cetrotide for? (I didn't have that)

Anyone know what PUPO means Someone said it when I said I had got my embies put back and I have no idea what it means


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Apparently its to encourage the follies to grow and to stop you ovulating.  I have it in addition to the Gonal-F upto EC?  

Might need to ring CARE as I can't remember if she said I do the Cetrotide in the stomach or leg  I also can't find that really helpful link that Natasha gave us on how to inject into the stomach

how are you Iccle today?  no idea what that means sorry, who said it a friend or someone in the hospital?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

It was one of the girls on the Care website.

Is Gonal-f to stop your hormones? I just had buserilin and menopur

I tried injecting in my belly once but couldn't deal with it so just went back to the thigh. 

I'm doing ok thanks - had a bit of a bloody nose earlier (usually get that when I get AF), then felt like I was going to throw up so not sure how things are on the pregnancy front  

From what Mr Atkinson said the embryo implants in the first 72 hrs if it is going to at all, so today I am either pregnant or not, quite wierd


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flowerpot- you can do your Cetrotide into your tummy, just the same as your stimms. The needle is a tiny bit longer and its a bit more tender afterwards but fine.

I had a thought as well when you asked me about tips, I rubbed tiger balm on my tummy everyday until ET, just to encourage blood flow to my uterus.

I has EC on cd16, but I reduced my menopur down to 75IU for 2 days before I converted to IVF so it probably would have been sooner otherwise. I also had a day3 rather than a day2 ET so not sure if that makes any difference to the outcome, I'm sure it doesn't otherwise they wouldn't do day2 transfers.

Helen welcome to the thread, I booked my consultation at CARE without going to the open day. There is approx a 16 week waiting list so the sooner you get referred the better!!

Iccle one I have no idea what PUPO is They told me 3-5 days for implantation which I also find very weird, the fact that you could be pregnant but can't test for another 10-13 days!! When is your test date?

I have my first scan boooked for 7th June!!! OMG it's all a bit surreal!

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

omg your first scan!! how exciting!!

thanks for the tips etc.  I've been doing my stims (gonal F) in my leg but I know she said one of the others had to go in the tummy (either Cetrotide or the trigger) so it must be the Cetrotide.  Did you sit down and do it or stand up and go in at 45 degrees? 

Iccle - i think the cetrotide is another drug the same as burselin


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sam - I test on 2nd june - a week and a half away, I have been thinking about getting one of those sensitive tests from the internet but not sure if I actually will 

and you have a scan date OMG!!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flowerpot, straight in (90degrees) to my tummy sitting down or standing up, a couple of inches to the left of right of my tummy button.

Iccle one I have got loads of the sensitive tests, if you want to PM me your address I will send you some ( i tested 2 days early with these). To be honest I want to try and get rid of them or I'll start testing everyday just to make sure my BFP stays.  Just let me know.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle

Thanks Sam 

CARE have just phoned and asked me to up my gonal-f following my blood tests this morning. not sure if i need to be concerned or not about that.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flowerpot, its still early days for you and the cetrotide will hold off natural ovulation so I wouldn't worry about it, I didn't even have my first scan until day 9 so there is still plenty of time for your follies to grow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Sam - you know what its like, worrying over EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there,

Sam....  again hun. It must be true now. Is it sinking in yet??

Helen...welcome hun. I would do as Flower suggested and get your referral in ASAP. We went to the open evening on 10th May and were told then that the wat is approx 13-14 weeks, but coming down all the time so it could be a lot quicker. Even if you go on the list and manage to get pg in teh meantime you can always cancel your appt.   anyway.

Flower...I'm sure you'll be fine upping the gonal-f, and with the cetrotide. DH will have it all sorted when you get home!

Em, Iccle, Hickson, Janie 

No sign of the  yet. Bet she'll stay away and muck up my chances of starting straight away!

xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sam - thanks for the offer of the tests - will probably take you up on that in a day or two, I'll talk to dh about it when he gets home, scared about doing the test at all let alone a couple of days early


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one, I was petrified about doing my 1st test- I got up and did it without telling DH  
I wouldn't test too early but I read that some clinics test 14 days after EC so I thought any time after that should be fine...

Thanks Kerry- it isn't sinking in at all- I am still petrified that somthing will go wrong but feeling much more positive  I think I'll feel better after that 1st scan 

Flower are you back at CARE on Thursday?


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Hi iccle one, Karen & Sam ...

Must admit it was this thread which made me enquire into CARE at Manchester a few weeks back. 

Am going to talk to by DH tonight about going to my GP for a referral. Didn't know the wait was so long. The brochure says 6 weeks from referral.

Congratulations on your BFP Sam - hope the scan goes well  

Karen - hope your AF arrives so you can start treatment

iccle one - hope you are putting your feet up sending positive thoughts for your test


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi sally

Glad you have joined us.

The waiting list is longer than usual at CARE because they had refurbishment work done last year which set them back a bit, but also because of demand- most of us have had to wait anywhere between 12-16 weeks for an appointment, so best to get referred sooner rather than later. 

We are all at different stages of treatment and it is getting pretty busy round here now, so we'll all be able to offer plenty of support and answer most questions.

I noticed ( on another thread) that you said you had budgeted about £5k for treatment, to save on the costs try and get as many (blood) tests as possible done by your GP i.e. HIV, Hep B & C, ( you both need these) FSH, LH etc- They will insist that your DH has his SA done there but from memory that is only about £75?? ( I think) there are also other options like egg sharing to consider- Iccle one is our resident expert  

Keep in touch 

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone

Hope you are all ok, 

not gonna do personals cos i've been working late tonight at college and i'm pooped!

be back soon

Love Em X

ps Flower ~ good luck with your scan (is it tomorrow or Thursday?   )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya chicks 

Sam - when is your scan chick?  Did you have any s/e with the cetrotide?  Got a crampy belly today.  Was just trying to decide if it was ok to use my wheat bag at this stage

Yeah my scan is tomorrow morning!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

My scan is on 7th June, I can't wait   

I don't remember side effects with the Cetrotide, I was just quite tender after the injection.

I'm pretty sure you'll also need to do the pregnyl in your tummy as well.

It'll be fine to use your wheat bag now, you should just avoid those after ET- or try some tiger balm that'll ease any cramps. I used the white tiger balm so it didn't stain my clothes.

Good luck for you scan tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks hun, maybe its just a bit of an upset tummy rather than the cetrotide, thats good to know   Never heard of tiger balm - do you get it from a health shop?  You should change your signature now to say  !!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You can get Tiger Balm from a chemist, superdrug or an acupuncturist.

Don't use it after ET though.

I'm scare of changing my signature in case it's tempting fate. I have beome very superstitious


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can understand that hun!

thanks for the tip xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

samper said:


> I noticed ( on another thread) that you said you had budgeted about £5k for treatment, to save on the costs try and get as many (blood) tests as possible done by your GP i.e. HIV, Hep B & C, (you both need these) FSH, LH etc- They will insist that your DH has his SA done there but from memory that is only about £75?? ( I think) there are also other options like egg sharing to consider- Iccle one is our resident expert


Hi - I've made it over here! Just a question on the above - As part of the tests and investigations my GP referred me for, I had Day 2 and day 21 bloods (I think they are the FSH and LH ones??). I had those done about 6 months ago now and they came back fine. If we were to go to CARE and maybe didn't get an appointment there for another 16 weeks, do you think they want me to have these bloods done again with it being around 10 months since I'd had them done? Or do you think they would just use the results I've already got? Just wondering if I'm going to be needing to go back to my GP and getting him to send me for all these blood tests again nearer the time as I'm going to have to get him to do the HIV & Hep ones as neither of us have had those done yet.

K x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya K,

Welcome over here ! 

Not sure what the expiry date is on the BT's, I know they like the HIV/hepatitis to be within the last year.    The FSH/LH (day 2) tests is quite routine so if you are going to see your GP about the others I'd personally recommend that you ask for them to be repeated. that way you are totally upto date as FSH levels can change over time.  xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

To be honest I've just completed an IVF cycle and CARE never even did my FSH and LH bloods ( my last ones were 2 years ago!) but it may be worth having them done again through your GP just in case they want you to have them. It may depend how old you are...


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm 26 - do you think that will make a difference?  

You're right though - I might as well just get them done again if I'm already going there.  Will save a bit of time, and money!

K x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

If you are only 26 and your levels were fine last time they probbly won't be bothered but no harm in having them done.

You should also ask your doctor to do Prolactin and thyroid if they will, I had to have these done at CARE because my GP had never done them.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah I had to have thyroid done and had the hepatitis/HIV ones there too


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Flower....   

How are you today Iccle one when are you going back to work, have you taken the whole 2ww off?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm doin ok thanks Sam  

Yeah, taking the 2ww off - I have a really stressful job (managing a telesales team) and I felt so stressed out d'regging I talked it out with dh and we decided that we would regret it if I stayed in work and we got a BFN - having a baby is way more important to us than a few weeks wages, thankfully we have some savings (I won £1500 at Bingo a few weeks ago  ) which I was going to save for new flooring but prioritising - baby wins every time  

I'm going to see how this treatment pans out and if it comes to me needing more time, well, we'll just have to see what happens - I have nearly two weeks holiday left.

Oh god I don't know whats wrong - I'm getting all weepy now


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I've started getting all weepy recently too, very sad 

You are absolutely right not to get yourself stressed out, I'm self-employed so only work 3 days a week so went to work for week 2 of 2ww, but if i was really stressful I would have also taken the 2nd week off. 

Keep postive   , for some reason DH and I were both really positive through 2ww, maybe it was because we had already had a negative IUI so we thought our chances were better 2nd time round ( totally stupid reasoning really) but being postive seems to have helped so far.

I still don't have any symptoms though- I'd quite like some really, I've waited this long


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Oh don't wish pg symptoms on yourself too much !!!! My sister threw up for 5mths solid, all day and night, with her middle child  

I'm trying to remain positive without getting too excited   I just keep telling myself that I have the statisically best type of IF (no tubes), and I keep trying to think that if it doesn't work this time it will just be the luck of the draw because everything else has gone ok so far  

I really appreciate being able to talk through everything I am feeling with all you girls it really helps  

Oh my god   - gotta sort this crying out!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I've got everything crossed for you Iccle one     

Flower, let us know how you get on tomorrow lots of


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Sam -felling a lot less emotional now    


Good luck Flower - got everything crossed for you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
Well it didnt go too well, i've just spent half an hour in tears on the phone to dh.  Her parting words after the scan were "i'm sorry".  Ended up seeing Mr P briefly, basically still only have 4 follies, one at 14mm, one at 11 i think it was and two smaller ones. they havent grown since tuesday.  plus my lining isnt thick enough.  he has increased my gonalf gain upto 450 and given me a prescription to get some oestrogen tablets to try and thicken up the lining.  got to go back on saturday.  i'm so sad    
I asked the nurse would it be abandoned and she said they wouldnt with the 4 follies but they need to be 18mm and the lining isnt thick enough yet.  I guess i've just got to hope that they start growing. is there anything else i can do other than drinking water?  

Please all say a prayer for me for my follies to grow and lining to thicken


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Ahhhh flower, I have my fingers crossed for you - grow follies, grow xxxxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning Girl..

God this post has got busy....

Flowerpot - Please dont get upset..I'm sure that by saturday your follies and lining with have improved.I carnt offer any advice as I havnt had TX yet..have you asked on the care board?

Iccleone - How are you today?.. I've been catching up on your posts today, and you seem to be doing well..Hope that you managed to finish you garden off!..  

Em - Hi 

Sam - Glad thay you are feeling more positive and great news about your scan date - 7th June..It will soon be here..What is Tiger balm for?

Welcome to Helen.. .. I live near Chorley.In Eccleston.Where are you?..Who is your consultation with?
We had all our hiv etc done at Preston Gum Clinic for free, and they put all the results in writing and we took it to care..saved us a few pounds!..and I got my bloods done at the GP..

Well I had my FSH done on Tuesday, so Hopefully it hasnt gone up to much,or even better it might have gone down..I have spoken to Alison at care and she has said that as long as it hasnt gone up greatly, then I'll be starting Tx at the end of June. We have needle training booked on the 8th of June. I am so nervous..So i'll probably be asking lots of question, and sorry if i repeat myself!

Hi to Kerry,janie and charma - how are you ?? .x

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

It's ok flower - you'll just have to stimm a bit harder and a bit longer   

The nurse told me that they grow at an average of 2mm per day - so another week should see you right

You seen the Rocky Films?? Sly has to punch sides of beef and run up all those steps and weightlift tyres cos he's too poor to use a proper gym? And that Russian guy has all that high tech equipment, all flashing lights and bleeping, runninng machines and electronic punchbags?

Rocky still kicked the sh*t out of him!! It's just gonna take you a bit longer chick

As for what you can do - maybe a bit of fish protein? I'm usually veggie but ate haddock twice a week for about three weeks, and here comes a follie dance just for you 

[fly]                         [/fly]


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls, sometimes i wonder what I'd do without all my FF's.  Iccle I'll never watch Rocky the same!  Thing that worries me is that since tuesday they haven't grown so they should have been 2mm bigger.  This was my big worry before IVF that I wouldnt respond because I have chronic annovulation anyway.  I'm sat in work and I can't think straight, just spoke to my boss and I couldnt even get my words out

Hickson, we'll do anything we can to help you, don't worry you'll do just fine xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Hickson, nice to hear from you again

I'm doing ok thanks - trying to take it a day at a time 

I was really nervous for needle training - but it was ok, didn't hurt at all really, I finished the garden that afternoon (took about 3 hours tho!!) looks cool now

Flower, if your last scan was tuesday then really they've only had weds to grow so she might have missed that extra mm 

It's really hard I know but try to remain positive because I really believe that your mental state affects how your treatment goes - The reason I came out of work for my treatment was because I was stressed and had been D'regging for 3 weeks (vicious circle), I still had 4 follies *on each side* and a womb lining of about 6mm, opposite I know to you but, dropped the stress the first week of being home and the second week I was ready to stim!! (after a little help and some tablets)

Try to relax, eat whatever you love to eat and do what makes you happy (for me that was mozzarella and tomato salads, decent chocolate, and pottering around the garden)


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oooohhh, Flowerpot please try not to worry, how many days into stimms are you now? It's still early days for you.

Honestly go and buy some Tiger Balm and start rubbing it into your lower tummy, it really should help to increase the blood flow, I always had a thin lining but it was 9mm by cd7 last cycle and I'm convinced the warming effect of the Tiger Balm helped ( I rubbed it in twice a day all through Stimms).

I also took L'argnine and DHEA and again I'm sure these helped my follies grow.

The extra Gonal-F should also help, stay positive- I know it's hard but stressing isn't going to help. Remember you only need 1 egg to fertilise- I was reading in the 2ww section about a girl who got a  last week who only had 2 viable follies and she got 3 eggs, 2 embies put back and low and behold she got that , try to keep stories like those close to your heart.

Are you going back on Saturday? I have everything crossed for you 

Hi everyone else, Hickson Tiger Balm is from Singapore it is a natural treatment for migraines, muscle sprains, period pains etc and it works by warming the area, working on pressure points and stimulating blood flow, not to be used after ET I swear by it.

Sam

*edited by Mod


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

PS can someone blow me some bubbles so my number ends in a 7, I have just noticed someone has taken it up to 28!!

I understand it is luckier to end in a '7'


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks sam blew you some bubbles.

I've had 6 stims so far.  

I'm going to the chemist tonight to get my oestrogen tablets so will ask them for some tiger balm.
do you think the DHEA would help?  I'm scared of taking any at the moment now!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the bubbles Flower, i am very superstitious at the moment- I still have my hospital wrist band on from ET and won't take it off now in case it brings me bad luck 

I didn't even have my first scan until cd9 which was a saturday and I had my EC done the following Friday. I only had 3 dominant follies at that scan and they were 13mm-15mm so you really don't have anything to worry about yet by the time the friday arrived I had 5 viable follies and I had reduced by menopur for 2 days so plenty of time yet.

I took DHEA all through stimms and stopped them at EC, it is meant to helpful to poor responders so it's entirely up to you.

definitely give the tiger balm ago  

*edited by Mod


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks hun, will send you a pm with my home address.  Better get eating more brazil nuts!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone

Flower ~    don't get too disheartened sweetie, remember how long it took me to stim, i was going everyother day like you and they seemed to be doing nothing so my drugs were upped and i think i went about 16 or 17 days before i was ready for EC. remember it only takes 1 egg   
i've pm'd you  

hope everyone else is ok, i'll be back later after work

Love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Em, I've forgotten about you doing that too.  Haven't got your pm hun?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry, its there!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just a quickie ladies...

Whilst DHEA is available online to buy, it is not a supplement that is available over the counter in the UK.  It is a hormonal steroid and should not be taken without the knowledge of your GP/consultant so please discuss with them before taking.

To get any benefit from DHEA you need to take it for approx 3mths prior to starting treatment and should not be taken whilst stimming.  There are several posts discussing it on the Complementary Therapies boards so you can get some info if you're interested.

Flower, I can totally understand that you want to improve your follies and you know I've already replied to your PM, but personally I wouldn't recommend you start taking DHEA...unless you speak with your consultant first and ensure they are happy for you to do this whilst stimming.

Although DHEA isn't a prescribed drug so not illegal, I have still removed the offers of this as it is not something that is available over the counter in UK because it is a steroid.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Natasha


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one you asked about what PUPO was the other day, apparently it means you are "pregnant until proved otherwise" 

Hope everyone is OK today, Flower, just noticed you had responded to a Postive Vibe thread on Peer Support, the girl who started that (EBW1969) is the one I was telling you about who only had 2 viable follies and got a BFP 

Kerry- how are you is AF behaving to tie in with your 1st consultation?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hah - thanks Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just thought i'd put how many follies and their sizes down on here to try and ease Flowers Stress levels.

I've only got 1 ovary but apparently the amount of follies and eggs i eventually got is average for 1 ovary.

Menopur 275
Day 5 of stimms  ~ 2 follies 7mm, 8mm
Day 7 of stimms  ~ 4 follies 10mm, 10mm, 9mm, 7mm
menopur upped to 350
Day 9 of stimms  ~ 5 follies 13mm, 12mm, 9mm, 9mm, 8mm
Day 12 of stimms ~ 5 follies 17mm, 16mm, 15mm, 10mm, 8mm
Day 14 of stimms ~ 6 follies 22mm, 20mm, 20mm, 18mm, 17mm
Day 17 EC ~ 6 eggs
Day 18 ~ 5 fertilised
Day 19 ET ~ 2x grade 1 (4 cell) transferred, 3x grade 3 very fragmented so none to freeze

Hope this helps ease the stress Flower, it just takes those few extra days of stimms to get them to a good size.
you asked about the whey powder, i had 2 scoops in a pint of organic semi skimmed milk in the morning and then again about tea time.
I already drink at least 2 litres of water a day anyway (i don't drink tea or coffee or anything like that) so i upped my intake to at least 3 litres.
I did try to eat more protein in things like fish and chicken but i also was advised Quinoa, it's a bit like cous cous, not too bad but gives you terrible wind!

Hi to everyone else, just off to the gym so i'll be back in a bit

Love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good idea Em!! How are you doing, not too long until your review appointment- lets hope that you'll be 2nd time lucky with your treatment   

It's funny that out of the 3 of us ( Em, Iccle One and me) that none of us got any Frosties , even though we all had a good fertilization rate?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya again

Back from the gym, what a good girl i'm being, it's taken me a couple of weeks to get back into it, it was hard after not having been for about 5 weeks while i had TX, but i need to get rid of the weight i put on while having TX.

Sam, not long like you said till our review appointment but long enough, i was under the impression that they got you in within a couple of weeks for your review not 7 like we've got. We are on a cancellation list but i still keep ringing every week to see if anything has come up.
I've got my list ready for when we go with all the questions i want opinions on.

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

Em - thank you so much for all that information it has made me feel tons better.  I'm disapointed for you about your follow up consultation, i think its a long time to wait after a failed cycle. Its a shame because other than that CARE have been fantastic.  Well done for going to the gym etc.  I really miss it too. I've put 4lb on in the week I've been stimming    Dh whisked up a pint of whey to go last night, wasnt great but was better than when I did it and I managed to get it down 

Iccle - how you doing chick?  Bearing up ok, hope you are taking it easy 

Kerry - any signs of the old witch bag? 

Sam - how are you today?  Still in shock?   Thats amazing isn't it a BFP from only two follies, now that has to give people hope

charna, purpleC, Hickson - how are you? 

Really trying to stay positive, I'm doing al the right things so its just down to fate.  Lots of water, milk, had chicken for tea, eggs for breakfast, brazil nuts, wheat bag on tummy, warm bath, rest, sleep, visualisation, affirmations       Had  last night then thought oh god is that ok !


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I think we have decided that we are going to go for it and have at least one try privately.  I'm going to do some ringing round this afternoon and see what we need to do next.  AF arrived yesterday   so now I know I'm def not pregnant this month then it seems the right time to get the ball rolling  

All positive feelings in our house at the moment  

K x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good for you K, glad you have made a decision.  Let us know how you get on with your ringing around


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

K,Glad to hear you are both feeling positive- to be honest I have generally felt a lot calmer and more focussed since we started treatment at CARE back in February, before that I felt powerless but since going there we were at least taking postitive steps to get pregnant and we had more control over the situation!! Even when our first treatment failed (IUI) we just accepted it as one step closer to a BFP.

If your GP knows your history you may not even need to go in a phone call asking them to write the referral letter maybe all it takes- my GP faxed the referral to make sure it got there even faster 

Flower, you are sounding much more positive today, fingers crossed for tomorrow    Will you be able to get online after your appointment.

Iccle one how are you today?

How's everyone else doing?? Kerry did you ever speak to the PCT? When is your appointment, it's very soon now isn't?- just over a week? You must be getting REALLY excited.

Hickson you haven't got long either.

Em, I agree with Flower that it does seem a VERY long time to wait for your review, but maybe they leave it to give you time to heal and recover both mentally and physically  

Charna, hope you are OK.

Sam


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Hi all - third time lucky ?? My PC keeps crashing on me  

Just to let you know I have taken your good advice regarding referral to CARE. My GP has now written a letter plus she has all the info from my consultant re blood tests etc. She was very nice and said if i thought the stress was getting too much then just go back for a chat.

K - sounds like you are now in the same position. Could end up with appointments close to each other.

Hope everyone else is OK - flowerpot - sending you Best wishes and willing your follicles to grow... 

Helen
XX


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Helen, always nice to have new people joing us.

Good luck

Sam


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Sam

Good luck for your first scan - I bet it's difficult to take in that you are at last pregnant  

Helen
XX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great news Helen and its good that you and K are at the same point too to keep each other sane 

Sam - I'll pop on in the evening tomorrow. I'm meeting a couple of friends for lunch tomorrow (from FF!) but will pop on later hopefully with good news


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Helen,

You're a tiny bit ahead of me, but it would be lovely to have someone to go through it with it a similar time    Good luck  

K x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good morning Ladies

Helen - hope you get your appointment soon 

K - good luck for your start too, hope it comes around too.

How's it going Sam, how many tests have you done so far?  

Flower, lots of   for your scan, tomorrow isn't it?

Excellent work on going back to the gym Em, I'm gonna have to do something cos I've put a fair bit of weight on too  

Charna and Hickson, how are things with you two?

I had quite a scary day yesterday - pre-AF belly ache all day and night, I was convinced I was going to wake up bleeding today. Haven't done so far and I think the belly ache has subsided but right now every extra hour I get feels like a bonus  

Overlaying the fear though - I know we would just jump back on the horse and go again (worked out it would prob be Aug) I think that whats bothering me is that I was starting to think that I might be pregnant, everything was going into soft focus (like in love scenes in films  ) was starting to think about what I could start knitting - blanket is obligatory, little white bootees, bonnets, jackets. Projecting forwards what I would be doing at different times of the day - Ooh its 2:30 we'd both be having a nap now etc. And this is whilst I was really trying not to do that and take it one day at a time.

Well got a kick now and a reminder of just how fragile things are so back to one day at a time properly.

The crazy thing is - I have been pregnant before when I was alot younger and didn't even know until the fourth month because I was having periods   so I know first hand that a bleed doesn't necessarily mean the end, but it feels that way right now.

God this is way worse than any of the hormonal stuff during the injection part of the treatment. I just want to know so I can sort myself out - this has been one of the longest weeks of my life and I still have another week to go.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks helen, still too scared to say the 'P' word  I'll probaby just stick to saying I had a BFP until the 1st scan


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One i had AF cramps before BFP, so try not too worry too much about them- I know exactly what you mean though the 2ww is HELL, i felt sick thinking about test day.    

I stopped doing tests after the official day otherwise would have driven myself crazy. My boobs are starting to hurt and swell and definitely have a slighty swollen pelvic area, but other than that feel pretty normal.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on been very busy at work.  Hi to K and Sally...I hope your referrals go through quickly and the appointment wait has come down.

Our appt is a week on Tuesday and it all seems to have come quickly now! Still no sign of the , which could prove very inconvenient! If she show's this weekend I'll be CD11 when we go and next AF could be 40 days off! I'll speak to Mr P about Provera whilst I'm there as we really don't want to wait that long! I've got sore (.)(.) today so maybe she's on her way. More waiting!

Em...thanks for the follie info, I'm going to cut and paste that so I can keep it! Well done you for going to the gym, you'll be back to pre-tx weight before you know it and raring to go! 

Sam...when's your scan hun? Sorry I forgot what you said! Not heard back from PCT lady, might try and ring thsi afternoon as they said they'd call this week. Will let you know.

Iccle...hope your staying   missy. Not long to go now. Lots of  

Hickson.... how are you hun?

Flower...hope your doing your affirmations! Good luck tomorrow, and can't wait to see you again!   

Hope I haven't missed anyone!

Have a great Bank Holiday everyone.

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kerry

Good to hear from you, my scan is 2 days after your appointment so on the 7th June- I can't wait 

Is it Mr P. you are seeing, he is lovely and responsible for my BFP so is a real hero.

have a good weekend

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle - stay positive    do you hear me missus   AF pains don't mean anything.  Heard me!  wait till my 2ww i'll be driving you all nuts reading into every pain   

Kerry - your appointment will soon be here.  The  never comes when you want her to 

Sam - your scan is on my nannas and dh's grans birthday


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hopefully, that'll be a positive sign for me, Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

never thought I'd say it but I'm sick of eating and drinking. Feel so full all the time. Its hard to get the water down!!  

hope you all have a great weekend, I will probably be on tomorrow evening xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone

Flower ~ hope your scan went better this morning, will be watching to see what you post   

Hiya everyone else, just popping on before i need another sleep, we were woken up by our noisy neighbours (again) last night

Got some D***S for neighbours and they are so unconsiderate, they are always noisy but about every few weeks they are worse than ever, last night was the one, which ended up at 1.30am with me banging on the door to ask them to turn the music down or off cos it had woken us (and Ewan) up, for my trouble all i got was a mouthful of abuse about them being young and not boring like us!!!! (if i wasn't such a lady    )
I had to stop Mick going round cos he was snapping and they were drunk, so he went this morning and got another mouthful as well (could be cos he knocked on their door at 6am when he got up this morning   they didn't answer)
so stalemate cos they have said 'get used to it cos we are gonna have another party tonight to pi$$ you off'
we've reported to the environmental health (again) and they will get another letter (again) just hope something is done before Mick looses it with them big time
the police aren't interested they just say contact the Environmental Health  

Anyone got any suggestions?? (other than hiring a hitman   )

back later hope you are all having a good weekend
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Firstly Em..I can totally understand where you are coming from. I live in a town house-end of 3, and in the middle we had a young lad who moved in..He was a total S**T..and his girlfriend was just as bad.. 

Loud music,etc...I like you told the police and EH, and they coundnt be bothered..These new houses have got wall so thin..anyway DH moved in about 6 months after they had, (until then I lived on my own)...and things inproved , and they put the house on the market and moved on...We now have a lovely couple who have a baby,but they want more room and the house is for sale again..so I am panicing again that we are going to get another young couple who are going to be a total pain..I must admit I had to stop DH from planting the lad a couple of time..but its so tempting..What I'd do is call the police and say that loud music and fighting has broken out..Get him arrested.. I hate it when neighbours carnt behave!..this topic really P***es me off. I spent nights a wake not sleeping etc...

Rant over....

Flowerpot..How has it gone today?

Sam -Glad that you are doing well..

Kerry - your appointment will soon be here...How exciting ...Hope that AF doesnt delay Tx too much for you.

On average how much weight can you put on whilst having TX ?

Iccle - how you doing hun?  hope you are taking it easy! 

Hi to charna and  purpleC, and Helen..

Well got my second protocol today which includes asprin and clexane, but they havent sent me another invoice so I carnt order my drugs. Think that the lines must have been down again today, as I couldnt get through..

Anyway at a wedding reception tonight, so i'll have to dash..

Hickson xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

Hickson - the phone lines are down at CARE again, they told us this morning.  

Em -  to your neighbours.  Its drives me insane, thankfully we have been lucky with ours but my SIL has some that play loud music all hours.

 everyone else.   

Well, it went much better!  Stil only 4 follies (plus 2 that wont amount to anything).  they've grown to 16mm, 14mm and 2x 12mm.   Lining is now 9mm and they are now happy with that.  looks like the oestrogen tablets have helped loads!   Next scan Monday morning.  they said if one gets to 18mm and the others havent caught up they'll see what the consultant says as to whether we go for EC or hang on.  They don't want to let the bigger one go past its ideal time.  Bit disappointed that we only got four follies but like everyone always says, its quality that matters     Will keep you posted!

Thanks for all your support xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ps. big thank you to Natasha for the help on p/m the last couple of days


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning Morning (JUST)

what you all up to on this bleak cold bank holiday weekend  

gonna clean the house when Mick has gone to cricket and if the weather improves i'll go and watch for a bit, it's relaxing just sitting doing nothing (pretending you are watching the cricket   )

Flower ~ better news on the follies, it's amazing what a few more days can do each time they scan you   

Hi to everyone, iccle one, charna, hickson, sam, kerry, natasha, purple & sally the cat
(hope i've not missed anyone   )

be back later
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Flowerpot - Thats great news. Hopefully by Monday your have even more good news for us  

Call me strange, but I had the Toys R Us microscope out last night looking at DH sperm..its still there..Thank god..I'm hoping that its still improves ready for IVF.I'm so worried that it will disappear following his vas reversal..

Well me and DH are off to Devon tomorrow for a week to try and relax before we start IVF at the end of June..Hopefully the weather will pick up. I'm sat here watching Living on sky and its about people who against all odds get Pg.. God its so emotional..I keep on crying..What am I going to be like when I start IVF!!

Hi to Em - How was last night with the neighbours?

Hi to iccle one, charna,sam, kerry, natasha, purple, and Helen
Hope that you all are having a good weekend, even though the weather is wet..

I'll catch up with you all in a weeks time..

Take care everyone..Hickson xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad to hear that things are going better Flower 

Em, sorry no suggestions with nosy neighbours....poor you sounds hellish 

Hickson, have a great week away.

Iccle one, how  is it going? 

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Everone

Sounds like things are going better for you flowerpot   should get a good scan tomorrow as well !

Just reading back through the thread to see what has been going on witheveryone and come across the post I wrote on Friday - it seems so long ago  

I still haven't had a bleed but have had some AF type pain again today - it really worries me. I still have 6 days before I can test   its getting realy hard to cope, everyday feels like a week long. Its really bad.  

Anyhooo  - how is everyone else  

Enjoy your holiday Hickson I love Devon and Cornwall too.

Charna, Kerry, Em, Helen and Purple Chameleon - hope alls well with you guys


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Iccle one, I can fully empathise with you the 2ww is hellish, and the 2nd week is worse than the first! Try not to worry about the AF type pain, I got that during 2ww and still getting slight twinges even now, so isn't necessarily a bad sign.

Hope your scan went well today Flower.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hiya everyone, hope you're all having nice Bank Holidays.  We seem to be lucky in that it hasn't been raining here (yet!) so fingers crossed it doesn't as hubby is out building decking in the garden.

I received the info pack/brochure from CARE over the weekend.  I didn't get round to ringing the PCT about waiting times etc but that is on my 'to do' list for tommorrow.  

Just trying to make a list of all the things we could try and get done through our GP first - HIV and HEP B + C bloods etc.  Also, will I need to get a copy of all our notes and test results to take to CARE?  How do I go about that?  I've got copies of all of hubby's test results as we moved GPs so they sent them to us, but I think I need to get hold of mine.

Thanks

K x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls
just a quickie, will be on tomorrow to catch up, just a quickie to Hickson have a fab holiday!

Iccle - stay strong honey  

K - you might find that the NHS hospital wants to charge you for copies of your notes, do you think thats possible?

Just so you all know CARE phone lines are still down. they can receive faxes and emails though.

Better news again....had scan and I've got 10 follies now!   Ranging from 18mm down to 8mm including a 15mm 14mm and two 13mm.  Another scan on Wednesday with EC possibly Friday    Couldnt have timed our 2 weeks hols off work better as were due to finish Friday, I'll just book Friday off in addition when in work tomorow 

Hope you are all enjoying the bank hols.  See you all tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 


K-If your GP has your test results they will automatically send these to CARE for you.

Good news Flower, you are sounding much more relaxed and positive.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aw Sam love the new ticker and the photo!!!


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Yippee Flower - that's is fantastic  xxx

Will pop on later to catch up on you all xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done on the follie count and size Flower  

EC can't be long off now, you must be geting excited now, I know that this was a really exciting point for me knowing everything was so close


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls.  Iccle how you feeling today?  I think i'm getting to the relieved stage at the moment, i had visions of not getting this far!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I'm fine thanks - the worrying point for me was the d'regging - I didn't respond well at all and I was so scared that they were going to cancel.

Saturday can't come quick enough for me.   

Sam your embies are so cute   any particular reason why they are three day embies? Mine were two day and I was wondering if they have a selection criteria that you know of that would make them replace sooner or wait that extra day or two? Not that it matters really but it would be interesting to know.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Iccle one

Good luck for saturday   

The only reason that they are day 3 embies is because I had EC on a Friday and they don't do ET on Sundays so it was day 3 (Monday) when I had my ET

So if Flower has her EC on Friday it will be the same for her, she will have day 3 embies put back!

Its good in one way because they are bigger, but its an extra day of worrying about how they are dividing and waiting for the embyologist to call with an update!  

Some clinics will wait until day 5 (blastocysts) as this can have better implantation rates but CARE Mcr don't do it at the moment.

Its all swings and roundabouts.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oooooh thanks Sam I had no idea about that!!  I didnt even think about when ET would be

Iccle - is saturday your test day?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Aah I see !!

And yep Saturday is the big day


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one, can you stand to wait until saturday or are you going to test early?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there,

Hope everyone had a nccie weekend despite the miserable weather. We managed to have our bbq on Sunday, DH cooked outside and we all ate inside! It was fun though.

The  showed yesterday so next Tuesday will be CD9 so will see what Mr P advises.

Iccle....   for Saturday.

Sam...am loving the ticker and photo! Not heard back from PCT yet, they are rubbish. Will try and ring in a bit.

Hickson...have a nice holiday hun.

Flower...not long to go hun. Hope your feeling ok about it all.

K...

Em...hope your ok hun.

Charna...hope things are good with you and Dh hun.

Must fly, boss is around.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hello Kerry!  Sorry I can't email you, stupid hotmail   I will have to get dh to put up the laptop for me to find out how Tuesday went or you will have to  text me


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Aahh well Sam  the wait has already got to me and I tested on Sunday, not cos i wanted to know though oddly enough , but because it's just such a bl**dy long time to wait and I couldn't deal with it.

It was inconclusive - after 5 mins I thought that there was a very _very_ faint line but I figured that it was just wishful thinking.

I had kept it from DH at first but then felt bad about not telling him so an hour or so later I got the test out of the bin to show him - and it showed positive 

I'm not getting excited though, like I said to him it could be that it was picking up the remnants of the trigger shot, I feel better about waiting until Saturday because it's now only a few days away and I know that it's still 50/50 but we'll just have to see. 

Still getting Af pains too every now and then so that is helping to keep me grounded and not letting my imagination run away with me too much, although it hasn't stopped me saving a real nappy supplier and a knitting pattern site to my favourites  I am such a Gemini


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Fingers crossed that your positive was a real one   How long after your trigger shot was that, sometimes you can also get evaporation lines if you look after too long but if there was a very faint line there within the timeline then  thats a good sign.- I really hope it's positive for you again on saturday  

I didn't believe it until I got a positive on official test day with the test that they gave me, so I know what you mean about waiting until Saturday.

It's good to be positive, I kept picturing myself telling DH and my Mum that it was a positive!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

It had been 13 days since my trigger shot I think - two weeks yesterday

But yeah, for me it means nothing til official test day either and that is ........only 4 days away


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

i've started spotting   please everyone keep your fingers crossed for me... Sue from CARE has told me to double my pessaries and rest but there isn't much else I can do   

Iccle one the HCG should be well and truly gone now


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Aww Sam, I hope its going to be ok for you - I read on the care forum I think that a woman bled from week 5 throiugh to second trimester and went on to have a happy and healthy baby

[fly]                                                                      [/fly]


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Sam hang on in there honey     If it helps my friend had bleeding on and off during her pregnancy, rushing for emergency scans various times, the result is a healthy 8 month old little girl.  How are things this morning?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've still got 10 follies, the leading ones are 22mm and 20mm! with a
14mm and two 13mm then downwards. They want to try and get the 14 and
13's to catch up so are looking at EC Saturday now.  I've got to again
in the morning for another scan and BT's and she said to look at
Saturday as EC day with ET Monday.  Unless my bloods come back that I'm
ready and they ring me this afternoon to say Friday.  so its looking like Saturday now  She spoke to Mr L who said he'd like to take the two big ones and the next
ones down to theatre so lets see if we can get them to catch up 

Iccle - hang on chick, not long now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....  

Sam...how are you today hun? I'm keeping everything crossed for your sweetie, I hope your ok.     ^stickyvibes^

Iccle...you naughty girl testing so early, have to send the peestick   round to watch you missy!

Hope everyone else is ok.

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Great news flower on all those follies  

Its not looking great for me   the spotting stopped overnight but has started again now , I'll probably ring CARE again later but guess I am going to have to accept it just wasn't meant to be.

Its not helping that I am also full of a cold so just generally feel very miserable and sorry for myself.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Sam, don't give up, it might not be bad news   let me know what CARE say, can they bring forward your scan?  my friend who had bleeding used to bleed every month when her AF would have been due


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Samper - I have my fingers crossed and I'm sending lots of sticky  to you. 

    

K x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Please try to stay positive Sam, it is likely that you are just losing from the embie that didn't implant     , let us know what Care say honey


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thinking of you Sam   
xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
hows things?  Sam are you ok?

EC all set for Saturday - had a scan this morning got a 23mm, couple at 22, a 20, 18, 16 or thereabouts.  Just tried to remember how many we had (10 with at least 6 at 14 or over) and what the biggest one was (23!)  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Flower  , wishing you well for Saturday


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well unfortunately we have lost our little bean  It's too contrived and melodramatic to say we are devastated but as you can imagine we are both very, very sad.

CARE have been great as usual but the earliest we can have a review appointment is 26th July!! I'm seriously having doubts about whether I want to continue down this path, if we'd just had a BFN, we could at least have a positive outlook that we might be lucky with our 3rd treatment, now I feel that the next go would definitely be a BFN for us in this crazy numbers game.

I'm seriously considering going on the pill for the next few months so we can take some time out from it all, whilst we are unlikely to conceive naturally there is always that hope every month, if I go on the pill then we can just get on with our lives for a few months without thinking about making a baby.

Anyway- I need some time out so probably won't be around for a while.

Iccle one I hope you get your magic BFP tomorrow and it sticks, Flower good luck over the next few weeks for you .

I hope everything works out for everyone else and who knows I may be ready for round 3 in a few months and be back 

Best wishes

Sam


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Sam - I am so very sorry, can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Having some time out will do you the world of good xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sam - I am so very sorry for you and Dh. I don't even want to imagine how it must be for you - you have been a rock for me and I really appreciate that.

Look after yourself, I hope to be speaking to you again soon

XX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam...I'm so so sorry honey...just   at your post. Its so unfair this IF business. Don't blame you for taking a break hun. We'll all be here for you whenever you need us. Big   for you both.

Flower....  for tomorrow hun   

Iccle...And   for you too hun

Hickson, Em, K.....hope everyone is ok xxxx

4 more sleeps....

xxxx


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Sam,

Just saw your post - so sorry for your loss.

May do some good to take time out for a while.

Flowerpot - good luck for the weekend - hope it goes well.

Iccle one - again fingers crossed for you.

Speak to you soon
Helen
x


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

sorry for jumping in but am a newbie to ivf. firstly, sam so sorry for your loss.

my dh and i had a failed vasectomy reversal and we are wanting to go down the ivf way. we live in the north west and at the moment just doing some research on clinics and where to go. could anyone offer any advice please? we will be going private  but i have no idea of costs. i have checked out some fertility clinics but i dont really know what the prices include. does anyone know how much it is to use a frozen sperm if we have a second cycle? and how much it costs when starting. does the price include sperm extraction?sorry for all the questions but your help will be very much appreciated. thanks everyone.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Flower hope everything has gone well for you this morning  

Babylove, sorry but not able to offer any advice on pricing (I had a package deal as I egg shared and didn't need any extras like ICSI). I have only been to Care Mcr but they are really nice and seem very competent, maybe someone else has been to another clinic and can help with a comparison.

I tested this morning and got a negative - not surprising really as I had started bleeding yesterday (although I was still hoping)

I've called the hospital and am just waiting on a call back from them. I want a review appt as soon as poss but I'll just have to see. I have also got my doctor to approach the PCT for me to see if I can get my entitlement transferred to Care so I'll call in Monday morning and see whats what. The dilemma is that I am now top of the waiting list at St Mary's but I'm not sure if I actually want to go there, I have heard that they can forget the niceties of patient care and fall into the rut of treating you like a case number which is so different to how I have been treated at Care.

I'll know better on Monday I suppose.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

HIya girls

sorry i've been AWOL but i've been really down about everything and couldn't shake it, maybe it's these bl**dy hormones we have running riot in our body and the fact i got my period yesterday.

Sam ~ so sorry to hear your news sweetie, here if you need anything

Flower ~ hope everything has gone well today, i have been thinking about you even though i've not been on FF for the last week  

Iccle ~ so sorry to hear you didn't get the result you wanted, here for you as well

hiya to everyone else i've not mentioned, charna, kerry , hickson, purple, baby

because our review isn't till 27 june and we'll be wanting to start very soon after i keep ringing to see if they have any cancellations, which they never do, so Natalie one of the receptionists suggested emailing one of the consultants to explain the timing issue and was there any recomendations he had before the review, so i did that yesterday afternoon and i got a lovely reply of Mr Patel this morning, he had answered all the questions we had and also recommended something we should do before the next cycle. it really surprised me cos i didn't expect an answer till at least monday, Mr P is one of the nicest men you could ever meet, he did our EC & ET, he's the one who after ET he says a little prayer for you, anyway he has recommended that we might try 'Uterine Artery Dopplers Blood Flow Assessment' he sent an attatchment all about it but basically because i have had my ovary and tube removed and also the endometriosis it could affect the blood flow to my uterus, so it intails having a scan and bloods done on day 8-10, 12-14 and 21 and if it's affected they can give you asprin or a hormone to help, so if thats my problem at least there is a sollution. i'm so glad i emailed cos at least i can do all this this month before we want to start again next month.

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One I am so sorry to hear your news , I was really positive for you-  only came back on to check if there was any news from you. Good Luck with getting your NHS entitlement moved to CARE.

You never know we may end up being cycle buddies in the future 

Best wishes, Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
sorry for lack of big personals but i'm shattered and this is a quick one. big hugs to Sam though  and Iccle, i'm still staying positive for you 
I'll reply too all the other posts when on line in the next couple of days and answer your questions baby love.
Just to let you know we got 7 eggs which we were thrilled with. just awaiting a call from CARE now to let us how they have done overnight and to sort out ET tomorrow.  Will update soon xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em - thats fab about Mr P by the way, he did our EC yesterday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls another quick update!  All 7 fertilised   ET tomorrow at 1pm 

xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Flower (and dh   ) hope you get some frosties too


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news on 7 out of 7 *Flower* 

Good luck for ET tomorrow  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

well done Flower (and DH)

i'll be thinking about you tomorrow   

Mr P did our EC & ET, he is such a sweetie

Hiya everyone else, i'll be back later


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hiya everyone,

iccle thanks for your response, sorry about your news..i do pray for your   . here is lots of  for you.

flowerpot, thanks for responding and will wait for what news you have got. well done on your 7 out of 7.congrats to you and dh.here si lots of  to you.

well, i will have to phone care up and see where to go from there. i think dh and i have definately made up our minds about it. we are waiting for the gp to phone us back then we will arrnge for an appointment for when he can refer us.

thanks everyone and good luck to you all.

babylove
xxxxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Sam - I am so sorry.  I know nothing I say will help, but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you  

Flower -  with the ET and also for the  

Hi to everyone else - welcome to the site babylove.  We're at the same stage as you I think.  Need to get our GP to refer us to CARE as we've decided that's where we want to go.  Still on the NHS list at St Marys as well though.

K x


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Iccle one - sorry about not getting the result you wanted - my thought are with you.

Flower - good luck for you ET today - and congrats on getting 7 out of 7 !

I got my letter from CARE last week to confirm there is a 15 week waiting list. However they mentioned I can go on the cancellation list once my appointment has come through. Has anyone else done this ?

Speak soon
Helen
x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Well back from our week in devon/cornwall.It was really great to get away, but I still feel shattered, and Dh did all the driving..!

Sam-I'm so sorry to hear your news hun...Thinking about you both.

iccleone - so sorry chick..Thinking about you also.

Flowerpot - Fab news about 7 out of 7. Thats great..Good luck for today  .

Em - Hi.. Glad that you are ok..I have to take asprin and clexane with my cycle. I have had 2 M/C in the past, and have put it into my protocol..

Hi to Kerry , charna - nice to see you again.Hope that you and DH are working out..Hi to Helen..and anyone I have missed off..

Have to dash ..back later

Hickson x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Iccle...I'm so sorry hun, is it definitely all over?  

Sam...I hope your ok, or as ok as you can be hun  

Hickson...glad you had a nice time hun. Sometimes you need a holiday to get over a holiday!  

Em...how lovely of Mr P to reply and give you such great info. I really hope it helps. Not long till your review.

Flower....           for today.... 

Helen.... We have our appt at care tomorrow so might be able to give you more info after that. We were told 16 weeks wait and ours came through quite quickly. We went on the cancellation list just in case.

Well one more sleep. I'm ok about it today, but had a bad day on saturday feeling very emotional and sad. I'm worried that I should have requested blood results from my GP, or will Care have requested them? Should I take anything else? Will be around in the morning, I only work down the road from Care so DH picking me up and we'll go straight there.

K
xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower has 2 grade one embies on board, non to freeze unfortunately, but hopefully she won't need them  . I'm sure she'll update you all tomorrow, she's gone to bed for a rest.

K
xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Flower    so pleased for you  

Yeah Kerry for sure all over - started to bleed on Friday a little (had af pains for days) and was bleeding properly on Saturday morning when I tested.

it's doing my head in and every time i have to talk about it (called in to work to extend my sick leave, got a call from bf) it really upsets me and I cry for ages and as I'm sure everyone here can relate to - I really wanted to be pregnant (and I still hope, against reason and the pg test, that I am)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Flower* 

Good luck on being officially PUPO !!

Lots of positive thoughts & sticky vibes for the 2ww...    

*Kerry*

Hope all goes well at your appt tomorrow  

Take care
Natasha xx

 to everyone else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
kerry thanks for updating hon!
will catch you all properly tomorrow just trying to find out what supplements i can take now i'm in the 2ww.

sending lots of  to kerry for your appt xxx

Iccle  xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Flowerpot..Hope that you are resting..lots of    

Kerry - good luck for your apt tomorrow and Happy Anniversary!

Hi to everyone...

Hickson x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks lovelies - and Hickson thanks for the anniversary wishes! Feeling a little anxious but excited too. Will update later/tomorrow. Being naughty tonight and going for a meal and few drinks - Pinot Grigio here I come! One night won't hurt will it??  

Iccle ~ so sorry hun 

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning ladies.

Just a Question..I am ordering my drugs this am from Care, and was wondering whats happens after I have paid them?...Sorry if this Question has been asked before..

Kerry - How was your Apt?

Hi to everyone..

Hickson xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Update.....all went well. Had my scan whist DH did his business - he said it’s a horrid room in which you can hear everything going on around you which is a little off putting! Saw my manky PCOS ovaries in detail - even Mr P was surprised! We had a great appt with him, very in depth. He went through everything and we decided to go for IVF not IUI, and he has suggested we have ICSI I said if we're paying out for IVF paying an additional amount isn't worth worrying about! Mr P said  "Exactly!". 

He has upped my Met to 2x850mg. I asked for Slow Release but when we went to get it at Boots they don't do 850mg in slow release! So got to wait for them to ring me today, might have to go back and collect another prescription today.  I have been booked in for another scan in 2 weeks - 21st June - at which time Mr P will give me something to bring on a bleed, as soon as AF shows we can start. So we should be starting in 3-4 weeks hopefully. He asked how quickly we wanted to start and joked "Tomorrow?" We said "Yesterday!" We had bloods done - DH nearly passed out! It was funny - nurse was laughing at him.

All in all was ok. We felt a bit flat afterwards, but relieved that we now have a plan. But more waiting I guess, but won't be long.  We went into Manchester afterwards and had a few drinks - never been so glad to have a glass of wine or three! Mr P said that we can drink but in moderation and we will drink more red wine as its full of antioxidants, also taking garlic tablets too.  He wants me to lose 5% of my weight but not just by dieting because it will all go straight back on, but by lifestyle changes - lots of exercise! Our dog is going to be knackered! 

So not long to wait really. 

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

well done Kerry hope it continues to go so weel for you  

Hickson - not sure exactly what you mean but you should get your meds in the next couple of days and you start as advised in your protocol 

Its all go again isn't it girls - how exciting


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning Ladies..

What I meant was, and didnt explain it very well was ..how long is it before I receive my drugs,from ordering them...
Anyway they are coming before 1pm today..

How is everyone?

Hickson xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm having a bad day, very low and feel like   all the time. I'm sure its just from a stressful week.

Will Mr P send through my protocol yet or wait until I go for my next scan?

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time of it Kerry 

What's your next scan for? If its something important they might just make you wait.

and Hickson - you should hve your package now   when do you start??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun  

I think the scan is too see where we're up to. Because my cycles range from 21 - 70 days he wants me to have another scan before he gives me something to bring on a bleed ~ then we can start on CD2 of the bleed. I guess he'll give me my protocol then.

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Wow that's a long cycle  

Must be so that they can check your womb lining then

I've had my review appointment date brought forward     I called to see if I could be put on the list for cancellations and she checked the diary whilst I was on the phone - someone had cancelled their appointment on the 25th June so I can have their slot, I'm so chuffed going to be seen 6 whole weeks earlier than I was this morning


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Flower ~    Hope you are hanging in there

Kerry ~   hope you're feeling a little brighter today

Iccle one ~   great news on having your review earlier,

Hickson ~    you seen the big needles yet   (they are for mixing really)

Sam ~   hope you're ok, thinking about you

Charna ~   hope you and DH are spending some quality time together, is it busy over there with the TT (  I want to live in the Isle of Man )

Amanda ~ Hope you are hanging in there   

Helen, Purple and babylove ~   hope you are all ok

I had my doppler scan today with Mr P (he's so nice) the bloodflow in my uterus is good, the flow to my ovary is a little bit more irregular than my uterus but he said the endo has stuck up my tube even more and this could be causing it, next scan on Tuesday and then one after ovulation and then he will personalise my next protocol even more, so fingers crossed for a   next time.

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

fantastic news Em - how do they do a doppler?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

they do it with the dildo cam  

it's just like when you go for a scan but they use the colour and the sound to check out the blood flow rate, they check it now, just before ovuation and then again after and decide if you need extra drugs to help the blood flow evenly all the cycle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle....thats great news hun, really chuffed for you hun. You'll be going a few days after my next scan.

Em...glad it went well hun, fingers crossed that all it flowing well after your next scan and you can start again very soon.

Feeling better today. I guess we all go through good and bad days when things get this far. I think its just ht me this week that IVF is the only way we're going to have a much longed for baby   But we'll do what we have to do, right girls!

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Been working hard all day and i'm knackered now

Hope you have all had a good day and are looking forward to the weekend

Flower ~ hope you are bearing up on the 2WW, been thinking about you  

hiya everyone else

be back in a bit

X


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

hope you are all ok..just dropping in to say hallo...have had to put the ivf plans on hold as have got to sort out finances and get some things in my life out of the way so for now will continue to pray for everyones bfp and will be dropping in from time to time to say hallo..thanks everyone for the lovely support and words of encouragement. you are all inspirational..

all my love,
babylovexxxxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Yes I have the package now..and god those needles!!!.. I must admit I have now become scared and we have needle training on Thursday
at 1.30.

Em - Glad to hear that your scan went well..Are you have any Level 1 tests as well?  ..How much was this scan..if you dont mind me asking..

Flower - I hope that you are bearing up on the 2WW, been thinking about you  

Iccleone - good news about your review date 

Hi to Sam ..how are you doing?...

Hi To Charna - hope that you and Dh are working things out..

Babylove - I've sented you another pm..

Hi to Helen and Purple..whats new?

Hickson xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

hope you are all ok and not got too burnt in the sun today  

just saying Hi and making sure we don't drop off the bottom of the page

see you soon

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

sorry been AWOL - our internet is playing up   Managed to get on now but anyones guess as to how long for!!

How are we all doing?  I will catch up properly but wanted to post a hello just in case I lose connection again!!

Iccle, sorry hun I think you hadn't had your BFN confirmed when we last "spoke".  I hope you are doing ok and great news on the appt 

Em, thats good about Mr P doing the scan, at least its something else he has tried and can only be a good thing for your next protocol.  

Hickson, needle training will be fine honestly, dont be alarmed by the needles, the big ones are for mixing and its not nearly as scary as you think at the moment trust me. is your dh going to training with you?  my dh was great actually as he took it all on board much better than me so when our injections started he did the mixing etc and i just jabbed. it was a team effort 

kerry, i know we've spoken but just wanted to say I'm so glad your appt went well.  If you are a bit teary and low at the moment dont worry.  i found the build up to starting worse than the actual cycle. you can do it hun.  And great news about the wine   Dh had his first beer on Friday for 11 weeks!! said it tasted fab 

Sam - when is your appt hun?

Babylove - I dont think I ever really spoke to you but will look forward to meeting you properly when you are back here soon 

 to everyone else i've missed.   Bearing up ok so far, its helped being off work. had a few wobbles when i picked something up of the floor suddenly and got a pain and thought oh no but when you think about it they have to be tough little fighters to make it.  Sat some in the sun in the garden which relaxes but tried to not get belly hot and lots of water. other than that been chilling on the sofa, watching TV but have been out for lunch in the car etc to get out for a bit each day.  the only day i spent sitting on my bum all day was ET day other than that have had small walks etc.  the nurse at CARE said to rest and also move about, having walks etc to get the blood flow.  enjoy and get on with life she said.  having days out this week too


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Nice to hear from you Flower, good to hear that things are going well for you  

Hopefully they'll start the matching process again when I go for my appointment, I'm hoping things have gone better for my recip than they have me.

Hickson I went all dizzy and had to hold on to the kitchen counter top crying when when I saw those big needles  , I had no idea when I got the package what to expect. I was just so shocked at the amount of meds and those pink needles   was so glad when I found out that I didn't have to inject with them!!!! Doing the injections was easy once I got going though an dI mostly didn't feel it  

Hi Em, Babylove, and any one else I have missed

Hickson - did you get your metaformin sorted?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle, do you get to find out about your recip, i take it no?


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, gosh I have missed you all !

good to see everything is on the move for you all.  Dh and I are getting on fine, I feel loads better and just want to get started again !

Flower I am so excited for you xxxx

Em - It has been so busy this year with the TT, it was the centenary so was loads more bikes etc.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Flower! - nice to see you.Was wondering how you were doing..Yes those needles have scared me..DH is coming with me on thursday at 1.30pm..

Iccleone - had to   when you told me about your injecting..Bet that will be me!..I'm not sure what you mean about did I get my  metaformin sorted?

Charna - glad to see you again, and you and hubby are better.. 

Kerry - Hope that you are ok.. I started crying and getting upset when I saw the box of drugs..Its becomes so unreal..but I'm glad that we are starting soon..and I'm not getting a any younger..

Hi to babylove and Sam, and everyone else

Hickson xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hickson - let me check back and see what I meant then cos I'm not sure either now  

Aah right sorry it was Kerry - she was trying to get slow release Met (metaformin?) from Boots  

Hi Charna, nice to see you again and glad you and dh are getting along ok.

I'm not if they will tell me about my recip Flower, or if they do how much they'll tell me, whether they will be able to say yes or no or if they will just allude to it. To be honest I'm not sure how I will feel about it either way, I think that I would be glad if they are pregnant and not be jealous, after all it would make everything I went through worthwhile, I really do feel for her because she will have been through so much more than I have in the whole ttc thing.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle 

How is everyone?  Just popping on whilst dh does the hoovering!  he is going to golf this afternoon so will come back on then were out for a curry with some friends   

hope you are all ok.  one week to go till test day   will you send me some PMA and orange vibes, i'm feeling a bit anxious today as not getting any pg symptoms 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

[fly]          [/fly]

Just for you flower. Stay strong honey xxx

Iccle ~ it was me with the Met. I'm going to ring are in a minute as they haven't sent through another prescription.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks chick


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OMG....just had a call back from Care to say Mr P wants me to up my Met dose to 2000mg a day!   Apparently he didn't get my original message so lovely lady is posting it out tonight. So Thursday it'll be windy city!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

How come you have to take so much Kerry, what does it do??

Flower - try to remain positive chick -

[fly]                  [/fly]


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi girls

OMG i'm so busy at work, the students only have 2 weeks left after this week to complete their qualification and they are all worried now cos they have left all those little bits that they thought were easy to do to the last minute and now they are Sh1tt1ng it!

We have to collate all the assessments and portfolio build which is time consuming and sooo boring but it's nearly over.

Hope you are all ok

been for 2 doppler scans so far with Mr P, anyway today should have been the one before ovulation but the folly hasn't grown as much as he thought so i'm there again on Thursday at 12noon. the blood flow seems ok but i'm sure when he's done all the scans he can make sure our next cycle is perfect for me.

Flower, sending you as much PMA as possible, it's terrible when you get a day like that, just think tomorrow will make you feel totally different, whatever you are feeling we are all here for you  

Big Hugs to everyone else
sorry for lack of personals but i'm knacked and my bed is calling

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ I think its to help me lose weight hun. He wants me to lose 5% I assume quickly! So I'm being extra good, not dieting just eating healthy foods. Will try and stay away from sweets and chocolate too as that will help.

Em ~ fingers crossed for tomorrow hun. Will you start again next AF then?

xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Kerry B - time is flying for you hun, not long now x  

Em - Good luck for you scan tomorrow  

Flower - stay positive  

Hi to Iccle, Hickson and Babylove.

Well dh and I talked last night and have decided to get the ball rolling, so fingers crossed I am hopfully going to start again July/Aug.  Just need to get a few more pennies together !  I am sending him for a loan, his mistake in the first place, so he has to pay !   

Chat soon x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Flower -       Sending you loads and loads of PMA..

Em - I've just finished college, Level 3 in Beauty..and can relate to you saying about some student running around. Its the same in my class. Hope all goes well tomorrow. we are there at 1.30 for needle training..

Charna - Thats great news..Hope that you can start soon..

Hi to Kerry ,babylove ,Sam,iccleone..

Hickson xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Charna ~ thats great news hun, so glad things are going in the right direction for you.   to starting in July

Hickson ~ well done finishing college hun, hope you did well.   for needle training tomorow.

xx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

just checking in and finding out how evryone is doing..

flower, sending you lots of     and wish you all the luck in the world,

hickson, thanks for your pm, it did help alot, and i didnt know you were doing beauty..i am just finishing on level 2 and will be doing level 3 starting september...so i am also panicking trying to sort everything out. 

 to iccle, charna, kerryb and em..hope you arent too bad.

well, we got a phone call this morning from care and we will be going to the open evening session tommorow so am looking forward to it..am so happy as i thought we would have to wait ages before we get there coz when we rang them before they were fully booked for the next three months so we went on the cancellation list...at least that will get us started...we will still put all plans on hold for financial and other reasons but it will be good to knwo where to go when we are ready and it will also be good to be happy with where we will get the treatment..am jumping up and down at the moment coz i wasnt expecting to have the news anytime soon...

i will definately keep everyone posted on how it goes....and i will still be checking in on you ladies to find out how everyone is doing so am still part of the team and hope i will still be welcome.

good luck everyone.

much love,
babylove


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Babylove ~ hope you enjoy the open evening hun. It's good to know where it is and see inside it, plus you'll get lots of good information. 

Got my script through yesterday, 2000mg slow release which is good. Started it last night. Hope it helps with weight, and lowers my appetite too!

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Ooohhh it's like winter again, can't beleive how cold it's gone.

Hickson, how did the needle training go  

Flower, hope you are ok and not going stir crazy,   

Kerry, good luck with the met, hope it does the trick

Babylove, hope you had a good time at the open eve, who was doing the talk? which college are you doing your beauty course at?

Sam, thinking of you hon

Iccle one, hope you are ok sweetie

Charna, great news on you starting TX soon,

Hi to everyone else

well had another doppler scan today, it's getting everyother day like when you are monitered when you are stimming, to say my cycle is 28 days i'm still not at ovulation yet, i've been sent away with 3 ovulation test kits to see if i surge over the weekend, if i don't i'm back at 9am on monday for another scan and bloods. 
it's looking like i'm gonna need meds to keep the blood flow around my uterus and ovary constant cos it's even more irregular this far into my cycle so god knows what it was like after ET, maybe it was that bad it starved little itsy & bitsy and thats why they didn't stay with me
Mr P is sooo nice though, i just want to hug him.

see you all soon

Love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
just popping on. how is everyone?

Hickson hope the needle training went well yesterday?

Kerry  at the higher dose  Glad its slow release though!!!

Em, sounds like Mr P is being his usual wonderful self, lets hope your new protocol is just what you need to bring you your bfp

Babylove, great news on open evening, i'm sure you will find imformative

Charna, great news hun, 

Sam, how are you?

Who have i missed?  to you!!

I've had AF pains since yesterday and all the signs that she is coming - aches, backache, heavy legs, dreams, dull hair.  every loo visit i am praying she isnt .  going to see George Michael tonight, after much deliberation decided to go in the hope it takes my mind of everything.  Back in work monday so will update you all then or i'll be texting kerry and she can let you know if she is on line xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi 

Well needle training was fine..We saw a nurse called Denise, and she explained everything..Dh was abit shocked that we are starting in the next 5 days!!..

Glad those large needles are for injecting!

Em - glad that your scan went ok,,Just hope that you surge..What med's will they put you on for your next cycle..I'm on asprin and Clexane..

Flowerpot - Hope the 2 ww isnt driving you too mad..fab on seeing george michael..love to see him..

Babylove..Glad to see you again..good luck with Level 3..It is harder than level 2, but not as many subjects and enjoyable..How did you find the open evening? I'll pm you..

Kerry-  Good luck with the met..I'm sure it will do the trick..

Iccle one - hope that you are ok.. 

Hi to sam..and anyone else..

Hickson xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls - just a quick visit before I go out (my birthday tomorrow  )

HIckson - glad you did well with needle training, I was still really nervous the first couple of times when I injected, I think there was a gap of about a week between NT and start date. The nurses are lovely, they were all so sweet with me, the first time I had my blood checked they had about 5 tries to get blood and ended up having to get Mr P to come and get it out my wrist   not phobic so I wasn't too bothered but they kept rubbing my shoulders and stuff and it felt like they really cared for me   must get them some flowers or something.....


How are you Flower - hope things are still ok for you hon  

Em,  hope your doppler gives the info needed for a BFP next time 

I know I have missed people, Charna  , Babylove  , Kerry  , but have some pastry blind baking and it's nearly ready then off for a meal and pictures

See Ya


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girlies

Oh Iccle - happy birthday for yesterday sweetie   did you have a lovely day?

Hickson - not long now!!  When do you start? 

 everyone else

Still hanging on!!!   One day to go, had AF pains since last wednesday and the most awful backache xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Iccle for yesterday 

Flower - I am so nervous for you hun xxx stay strong xxx   

Hi to everyone else, bit rushed at the moment lots to do !

I am going to the bank today to see if they will give me some money     If they say yes we are ready to rock and roll xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Flower ~       Praying for you for tomorrow hun       

Charna ~ good luck at the bank hun  

Hickson ~ how are you hun? What day do you start?

Iccle ~ I hope you had a ncie birthday sweetie.

Em ~ when's your next doppler/scan sweetie? 

Sam ~ thinking of you hun, hope your ok.

Babylove ~ 

Well 3 days till scan, and I'm so nervous! I guess cos its another step forwards. Met going fine, although had a bad hangover yesterday after only a few glasses of wine. Will cut back again I think.  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

charna -  at the bank xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not long now Kerry hun   What is decided at this scan then, whether to give you provera or not? xxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

just a quick one to let you know how it went at the open evening....dh and i got lots of info and it was very helpful to us..i had done my research on everything before so didnt really get alot of new things to learn but it was a big help to dh who didnt have a clue on the whole thing.

at the moment, everything is really up in the air as to weather we should just go ahead and start tx or wait for another year..i have alot of thinking to do and am quite stressed at the moment.will try and talk it all out with dh and see what we will agree on but  there is alot to think about.

flower, still praying for you and lots of babydust coming your way..and sticky vibes too.
iccle hope you had a very happy birthday
hickson, hope everything is alright with you
charna, goodluck at the bank
kerryb, sending lots of good luck to you

everyone else hope you are all doing well.

lots of love to you all.
babylovexxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad you found the open evening useful babylove. sounds like you could do with a good chat with dh about stuff hun. Try and not get stressed, I'm sure you will work out whats best for you both.  Will update you all tomorrow, if you dont hear from me its bad news! xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Well still waiting for AF to show..Know its on its way..got terrible stomach ache...

Hope that you are doing ok flower..just seen you post to me about needle injecting..Just going to get a good bit of flesh..and go for it..!How was G Michael

Charna - Good luck for the bank..hope it went ok..

Iccleone - Happy Late Birthday ...Hope that you did something nice..

Hi To Em..Sam, babylove , kerry..and everyone else.

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya hun

are you doing short protocol - so starting stims CD2?  Here's an AF dance for you to get you on your way:
                           

George was absolutely fantastic. we had the rain pouring on us but i had waterproof coat on with a hood.  His voice is brilliant and he was on for 2½ hours.  I had such bad cramps on the way there but dh told me not to take a sanitary towell with me as I wouldnt need it!!!    I'm ok hun, having a bit of a wobble this afternoon.

anyone heard from Samper?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck for testing tomorrow Flower  

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you

     


Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Natasha 
hope your ok chick?
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just had a show on wiping


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Flower, keeping my fingers crossed for you hon - will be thinking of you in the morning


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just an update...Flower tested and got , she's not gone into work and is obviously very sad. I'm sure she'll post when she feels a bit better.

K
xxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Thinking of you Flower xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Kerry*

Thanks for updating...please send Flower big hugs from me  ...I'm so sad to hear her news 

*Flower*

Thinking of you hun. Take care of yourself and DH  

Love n hugs
Natasha xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will do hun, thanks


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Flower

So very sorry hun. Sending lots and lots of love and   to you and your DH. Take care of each other

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Flower.

So sorry hun..take care..sending lots of love and hugs 

Hickson xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Flower - so sorry honey


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

Flowerpot ~ so sorry to hear your news honey, been there, worn the t shirt, so if you need me i'm here   can't say much more other than i'm here for you

sorry not been on for a few days, been having problems with the internet  

went to see George Michael on Friday, he was fantastic, only went to tell him that i couldn't marry him now and he had missed his chance   got wet through but had a great time

got my next doppler scan on Thursday at 12 noon (post ovulation) so i'll see what the lovely Mr P has to say then and give him chance to do my new protocol before our review appointment next Wednesday.

Hope you are all ok
will get back on as soon as the internet lets me

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls.  Feeling raw and sad but we're determined not to just lie down and die. We will try again.   Anyone find their AF was different after their IVF BFN?  

I had a few wines last night and really regret it today.  Hadn't had a drink for 13 weeks and its made me feel so rough, on top of everything else    Come into work, not sure if thats a good or bad idea.

xxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Flowerpot

I do feel for you. Must be difficult to know what you feel...especially with a hangover! Don't blame you for having a few though! Glad to hear you're not giving up. Take some time to be kind to yourself and rest up....don't go at work like a bull at a gate straight away (although it might help you take your mind off things a little).

Hope that you and your dear one can find some lovely couple time and recharge those batteries.

Lots of   and I sincerely hope that you get your dream soon - you've been very supportive to a lot of people on here...now it's your turn.

Take care

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you Mother Hen I do appreciate such kind words  xxxx  How are you doing?


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Flower

Going slowly loopy - still no symptoms at all, so who knows...5 days to go and counting!

Decided to make a determined effort to do a bit more during the day to take my mind off it. That said, I've got to stay in today for the Sky man coming to fix Sky+ so at the moment, I'm just glued to my laptop!

Having tried another NHS clinic I can vouch for how good they are at CARE..I'm sure if anyone can get you there, they can.

Best of luck for your review meeting and hope it comes round soon.

Keep us posted on how yu're doing, hun...lots of selfish TLC all round for you and DH right now.

Take good care

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks honey and massive good luck   Not long now...your nearly there 

xxxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

flower so sorry to hear your news....i was really praying for your miracle but dont give up...just know that we are all here to give you support and we are all thinking of you...here is    for you...hope you will be ok.

babylovexxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Babylove. how are you?

Just found out that CARE don't have any rules on how many AF's you have to have after a negative cycle before starting again which is good x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em - I remember you saying you were thinking of trying to get your NHS entitlement moved to CARE - did you have any luck with that?


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Lovely to see you flowerpot.I've been thinking about you...Hope that you are having time together.. good for you having a few wines!!..even though you have a bad head!..When is your review date?

Hi to everyone.. I'm abit fed up at the mo..AF still hasnt arrived yet, and i'm getting stressed..Just want to start..

Em - good luck with your scan on thursday. what have they found?..if anything?

Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hickson - 4th July we see Mr A (havent seen him before - his was the earliest available).  Are you overdue AF now then?


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Good to see you up and about flower, hope you are OK  

Keep strong and like motherhen says enjoy some quality time with dh x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Flower

We saw Mr P for our very first consult 'cos Mr A was delayed in surgery, but Mr A did our pre-treatment consult and both e/c and et. He's the big chief. Very pragmatic and direct (which I like), I've found him great and have every confidence in him. Hope you gel with him too - I know from past (not so good) experience with NHS hosp. that this can make such a difference and it is very personal to you.

Let me know how it goes, hun.

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Just a quick reply for you Flower as no-one else has mentioned it from what I can tell.

My post BFN AF was a litlte heavier than normal and also hurt from start to finish


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya girlies

flower ~ Mr A is fantastic, he did our initial appointment, couldn't get him for our review but Mr P is just as nice. Glad you are looking forward but don't be afraid if somedays you feel terrible, remember i'm always here for you.
My AF was normal after BFN other than being 26 days when i'm normally 28 days.

Hickson ~ roll on AF then you can start, bet you are so excited

Iccle one ~ how you doing sweetie

Mother hen ~ thinking about you   

Charna ~ has the IOM calmed down a bit after the TT, still keep looking on the website for jobs and houses, keep your ears open for any great jobs for me  

Sam ~ Hope you are ok sweetie

Babylove ~ great to be getting more of us on the thread

Kerry ~ how are you?

sorry if i've missed anyone

back at Care tomorrow at 12noon for my last doppler scan to see if the blood flow around my uterus is still as bad as it was around ovulation, will let you know how i get on

not heard anything about if they can transfer my NHS entitlement to Care yet, i think the meeting was today but it depends how much is on the agenda, fingers crossed

see you soon
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls for all the tips.  The nurse said this AF could be lighter and it seemed to start like that but is now full flow and looks like it might last longer.  

Em, good luck with the scan, sounds like it was a worthwhile project hun. Thanks for being there, I agree with the good and bad days, the anger is kicking in today I feel like something needs to be lashed out at although I don't know what.  I think the next couple of weeks are going to be quite emotional.  

Decided to give acupuncture a try and have made an appt for next week.

Kerry good luck for your scan this morning, hope you come back with good news and a start date! 

xxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Em - it has calmed down now, but I love it busy - it was great.  What jobs are you interested in ?  we are always wanting people here, I work for Zurich Financial Services (Douglas).  If you ever want anything looking into or sending just shout   Good luck for your scan  

Mother hen - thinking of you xxx

Flower - you have a good shout and swear, will make you feel a bit better !

Hi to everyone else,  will be back on later !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

charna - had a scream in the car this morning, thought I'd do it there as nobody could hear me.  Feeling so sad now   I guess it just takes time x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Flower

Honey, fully understand why you want to lash at at someone, or something! I feel like that today having heard some news about how my staff have been behaving while I've been off...but that's another story.

I'd definitely recommend the acupuncture - I've found it helpful. I also got a hypnotherapy CD. I was a bit sceptical at first, as I'm not really into all that sort of stuff - and it was a bit weird the first couple of listens, but I have to say I've found it extremely helpful. I have a spare copy, as they sent me 2 for some reason. If you would like it, PM me...I could post it or perhaps leave it for you at CARE?

Keep strong, honey.

To the rest of you lovely ladies - thanks for the encouragement as I am definitely feeling the wait now...4 more days to go.  

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks honey thats so sweet of you. I've got the HT CD thanks (IVF companion) and did find it helpful.  The acu lady has emailed me and asked me to bring my protocol from last time and test results etc.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Sounds like your acupuncture lady is experienced in treating i/f so that's a good start. It can't hurt, so hope it helps...that's my philosophy

Take care today hun

xxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

flower, still thinking of you....am doing ok, not too bad at the moment. hope you will fine with time.

mother hen.    all the best luck in the world for you..

charna, angels12, iccle and kerryb  

well an update on us, dh and i have decided to carry on with tx...we are going to gp tomorrow to have them write a refferral letter. we will be going to care sheffield and not manchester only because the waiting list is shorter but if you dont mind i want to still keep postin on this thread as i have got such great support from all you girls and i dont think i want to leave you. i might introduce myself on the sheffield thread but i will be here and let you all know how we are doing...hope thats ok with everyone..

hickson, i pm'ed you..hope you are alright.thanks for you support.

goodluck to everyone
babylovexxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Babylove and of course you must stick around hun, we'd be glad to help.  We're still CARE girlies after all x

Thanks hun, I thought I'd done all my crying, obviously not xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there,

Not much to report really   Had scan and bloods taken and waiting for them to ring me this afternoon. I was hoping to see Mr P or someone else to get my protocol etc but no. I was in and out! 

Will fill you in when I get some info.  Hope everyone is ok (Flower ~   honey, you can   DBB for me if you like to rid yourself of anger!) thinking of you all.

K
xxxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

well AF turned up after posting yesterday...and started injections last night...DH did it..Bl**dy hurt!!..I have Buserilin in the leg on cd1 and then cd2 add the menopure in the tum...He held my bit of flesh when he was injecting..think he should have let go?..any suggestions?..

Lovely bruise and it was swollen and red last night..gone down now..and I have got an awful headache...

Flowerpot - Mr A is lovely..We saw him..Just hope that he is going to do my scans etc..What happends at the scan stage..Know they are looking for follies..but what else..sorry if sounding thick.. 
The 4th of July will be hear soon. I am having acp at the mo..been having it for a year now..She is coming to our house on Sunday to help the follies..scan on the 27th June..

Babylove..lovely if you could stick around..What are you doing about level 3?..I went to Blackpool and Fylde College.I use to live in Thornton.If you need any help with it..I'm here..It would be good for you to carry on..

A friend of mine went to Sheffield, but afraid she hated it, and didnt have a good word to say about it..but everyone is different..

Kerry - any news?

Em - good about the scan?..any other news..Yes we are excited, but scared as well..Just hope that dh gets better at injections!!

Motherhen - Good luck for the next 4 days..sending you   ..X

Charna - Hi..did you manage to sort the moneyside of Tx out?

Hi to iccleone..How are you?

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Hickson
yay your off!!!   I never pinched the skin with my injections i just stabbed it in, but i was on gonal-f (leg) and cetrotide (tummy).    it only hurt me once.  with the scans they are basically checking the follie size and the number of them and also your womb lining to make sure it is thickening. they like it around 9mm for EC (this is why I ended up oestrogen tabs).  They also do a BT to check oestrogen levels are rising     You'll be in and out in about 15 mins and then if anything needs altering with regards to doses etc the nurses ring you in the afternoon.
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS. I had loads of headaches with stims - I really found that water helped - lots of it!!


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi ladies

Hickson - I think you only need to pinch for tummy injections when you insert the needle - then release as you are pushing fluid in. It gets easier, honest! I'd echo what Flowerpot says about the water - as much as you can. Good idea to try & get plenty protein too - drinking milk is recommended for healthy follies. Best of luck, chick.  

KerryB - hope things move along nice n quick for you now.

Babylove - my acupuncture lady has done a lot of ladies with i/f and has had some go to CARE at Sheffield, with good results. Do what works for you - but if you have any problems, may be worth waiting a little to get a clinic you are comfortable with. I have had a bad clinic experience in the past and it is not to be recommended. Fingers crossed for a successful clinic match for you & a short waiting list.

Em - glad to hear you are moving forward hun. Hang in there.

Lovely Flowerpot - thinking of you and sending you  

Love to Charna & Iccle too

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies

well I got news from the PCT today about getting our entitlment moved and they refused  

Gutted, not going to St Mary's unless it becomes absolutely necessary tho - 11% live birth rate compared to Care's 32% sucks. I called Care and said that I was ready for the share lists again - gives them some time to start looking for a recip before my review on Monday, can't believe it's so close already  

Well now that's out of the way:

Flower - you feel what you need to feel and don't worry about it as whatever it is will be right for you  


Motherhen - I haven't spoken to you before   

Hey Hickson - I found that theonly time my jabs hurt were when I got a nerve or a vein, other than that I barely felt it - didn't do any belly jabs tho.

Kerry, was the scan just to see what your natural state was like? Have you heard back?


Hi Charna, Babylove and Em -  

Have I missed anyone? didn't mean to if I have


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Iccle one

Hiya - good to meet you!  

Gutted for you that you didn't get your funding transferred to CARE, especially as I managed to. Very long and involved story, but think I had a strong case as we had tried out the NHS hospital (Liv Women's) for 2 x IUI and had appalling service. I kept a diary of events and sent this to the PCT.

They still refused us, so I invoked appeals process but at the same time, I wrote to my MP, who was superb (female!). After the MP contacted the PCT, I got a call saying 'We've been thinking....'!!  Coincidence...I don't think so! We didn't even have to go through the appeals process. Have to say, though, that I came close to giving up on a number of occasions.

You'd think it might make sense in the long term for PCTs to fund treatment at clinics with a higher success rate as they'd have to pay for fewer treatments!! They get a bit funny about setting precedents though sometimes and there don't seem to be any consistent rules. It is very frustrating  

What stage are you at with your PCT...have you attended an appeals hearing? Your call, but may be worth E Mailing your MP for help?

Good luck with everything hun

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle - so sorry hun to hear that they refused   It makes my blood boil, especially working in the NHS myself and seeing the things that they do fund its very very frustrating.  I didnt realise that it was only 11% LBR at St Mary's - me and dh just weighing up our options - thats a very important pro for CARE.  Good luck for your appt on Monday 

Em, is your appt next week? 

MotherHen, how you bearing up? not long now  

 every else.  This AF is horrible   its heavy and so painful. My ovaries were throbbing this morning. Still, at least its nearly the weekend. I feel so drained xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey Flower  

Not doin' too bad today, ta.  

Had a real wobble yesterday a.m. as went to the loo and loo roll was dark yellow on wiping (sorry, I know - tmi!). Really panicked, so waited half an hour, drank some water and same again. Was gettin' knickers in a right twist (literally, by checkin 'em every 2 mins!!). Sooo scared it was the dreaded 

Went to my mum's for some tlc and realised (after another couple of loo trips) that it was my pee - it was bright yellow! Think 1 of 2 things - either not drunk enough, or it's the Omega 3 (which can do that, apparently).

Drank loads and loads of water and it cleared up...pheewwww! Mum cheered me up with one of her famous roast dinners!  

Getting harder and harder as the days go by, but at least DH will be home for company after today (apart from a bit on Sunday when he goes to his niece and nephew's Christening). I've decided not to go to the Christening as just can't face it. AF is due for me that day and I'm usually bang on time, so just don't want to risk that happening while I'm there surrounded by 46 adults and 18 kids. SIL has been fine about it, thankfully.

Just hopin' we make it to test day on Monday and get that result we're dying for. DH has taken the day off...   

How you doin' hun? You hangin' in there? Hope you get the chance for some real tlc time, the 2 of you over the weekend. Take your time, regroup and you will be back, I know it.  

Love to all

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bless you and you wee!!!  I was exactly the same - I must have been on the loo every 15 minutes in the last few days   I think you have done the right thing about the christening and glad to hear that dh is off on test day.  We are definitely booking test day off next time.  

I'm ok thanks, just really sore.  Usually I have horrendous AF's due to the horrible endo but by this stage (CD4/5) its usually almost gone. I'm still heavy and got aches and pains. will be glad to get home and have a soak in the bath and put my PJ's on!!  My ovaries are killing me today.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Wishin' you a restful night hun and hope that pain goes away soon. have blown oyu some bubbles - hope I got the number right!

Take care

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99379.0

N x


----------

